# IMPERIALS Car Club Benefit Car Show



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

8th Annual Benefit Car Show and Concert

Date: July 13, 2008
Place: The Same Place

Register early, reserve your space by pre-registering. Otherwise it is first come first serve.

Any exhibitors traveling over 100 miles will recieve pre-registered prices. INLA members recieve pre-registerd prices.

Call Jesse Valadez @ (714) 450-2470 for exhibitor info and show info.

Call Jesus Mendoza @ (562) 4202641 for Booth info and show info.

Exhibitors can bring your own food and beverages and gas burning BBQ's only.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0   :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :wave: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Almost 1000 cars entered last year. Let's top that in 2008. Live music, DJ's, vendor booths, etc.

And don't forget..the 1964 all OG Impala will be raffled along with three one thousand dollar prizes! So get your tickets from ANY Imperials L.A. member.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

GOOD TURN OUT..LAST YEAR..LUVED IT..WILL BE ATTENDIN THIS YEAR..WIT A NEW CAR CLUB..GOOD SHOW..CANT WAIT 4 THIZ SHOW..MUCH PROBZ..2 THE IMPERIALS..


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

IM THERE!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Right!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

summer is that close? 

gotta love it. :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Got to put this show on the calender .Had a good time last year can't wait until July. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 4 2008, 06:21 PM~9608927
> *Got to put this show on the calender .Had a good time last year can't wait until July. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Jan 4 2008, 04:48 PM~9608201
> *summer is that close?
> 
> gotta love it.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, no shit. It's gona come really fast. This year, we're gonna try and make the show even better. :biggrin: Look soon for more info like who the entertainers will be, (WAR???) registration fourms, etc.


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

AMIGOS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE    .


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 4 2008, 06:37 PM~9609041
> *Yeah, no shit. It's gona come really fast. This year, we're gonna try and make the show even better. :biggrin: Look soon for more info like who the entertainers will be, (WAR???) registration fourms, etc.
> *


i just hope the pazole is on point like last year!  

definitely lookin' forward to it. jesse gonna have his car back by then?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Jan 4 2008, 08:53 PM~9610057
> *i just hope the pazole is on point like last year!
> 
> definitely lookin' forward to it. jesse gonna have his car back by then?
> *


 Pazole is on!..yeah He'll have it back.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 4 2008, 08:57 PM~9610099
> *Pazole is on!..yeah He'll have it back.
> *


10-4 good buddy :cheesy:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Gonna try to get some military vehicles and maybe an armor tank on display there this year. And last but not least...."Pajaro", finally!


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD,CA. HAD A FIRME TIME LAST YEAR IMPERIALS SHOWED NOTHING BUT LOVE CAN'T WAIT. :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 4 2008, 09:22 PM~9610319
> *LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD,CA. HAD A FIRME TIME LAST YEAR IMPERIALS SHOWED NOTHING BUT LOVE CAN'T WAIT. :thumbsup:
> *


MY BAD WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DJ MIKE (THE CHOLO DJ) WILL BE THERE AGAIN WITH THOSE OLDIE AND OLD SCHOOL CD's. HOPEFULLY I CAN LAND THE DJ GIG AS WELL THE ONE LAST YEAR WASN"T EXACTLY ON HIT. GIVE ME A CALL JESSE


DJ MIKE
(the cholo dj)


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

we'll be ther:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Link to Hawaiin Gardens car show.

http://hgcarshow.zonelist.com/


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

I heard its one of the best shows to go to during the year. Alot of rides from out of town. That tells you how popular this show is getting to be.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Can somebody Please post more info on the show , time,fee's , where to send payment for pre reg. , Thanks!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 6 2008, 04:13 AM~9619460
> *Can somebody Please post more info on the show , time,fee's , where to send payment for pre reg. , Thanks!!
> *


PM SENT...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The BIG summer show!


----------



## byrds87 (Sep 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 5 2008, 09:02 AM~9613099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: me 2 homie


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES OC WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: DA BLACK & BLUE WILL BE COMMING THRU BRATHASSSS!!!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

NICE SHOW IN 07 WOULD LOVE TO COME BACK


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

k


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TO: EL AZTEC PRIDE
MY BRUTHA FROM ANUTHA MUTHA
HOW BOUT THOSE COWBOYS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Jan 6 2008, 03:48 PM~9622322
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: me 2 homie
> *


 :nicoderm: i remember seeing your car there last year


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Awww shiit!


----------



## ROLLER27 (Oct 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH COUNTY CHAPTER,CA WILL BE THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

what are the times be there after the swapmeet


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jan 9 2008, 11:18 PM~9655626
> *what are the times be there after the swapmeet
> *


PM SENT...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jan 7 2008, 01:14 PM~9631450
> *NICE SHOW IN 07 WOULD LOVE TO COME BACK
> *


YEP YOU GUYS BROUGHT SOME BAD ASS RIDES HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT OUT AGAIN MUCH RESPECT TO EASTSIDE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AND THE IMPERIALS FOR A GREAT SHOW :wave: :wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Last year we had live music and a DJ but because the show is SO BIG there were some quiet spots on the other side of the field. This year I will try personally to get another DJ to keep that music going EVERYWHERE at the show. I'm sure all you guys wanna party!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jan 7 2008, 03:14 PM~9631450
> *NICE SHOW IN 07 WOULD LOVE TO COME BACK
> *


MAKE THE PLANS EASTSIDAS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 10 2008, 03:15 PM~9660640
> *Last year we had live music and a DJ but because the show is SO BIG there were some quiet spots on the other side of the field. This year I will try personally to get another DJ to keep that music going EVERYWHERE at the show. I'm sure all you guys wanna party!
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

the question remains; will the spidey car be present!? :0


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 07:03 PM~9591734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Jan 11 2008, 06:45 AM~9666186
> *the question remains; will the spidey car be present!?  :0
> *


Spiderman said He's working on it. :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WILL THERE BE OTHER LEGENDARY IMPERIAL CARS IN DISPLAY AS WELL AS GYPSY ROSE THIS YEAR? LIKE {ALTERED IMAGE} AND THE T BIRD WITHE THE FILM STRIP PAINT JOB OR THE OLD CANDY RED DATSUN TRUCK ETC.?  :0  :worship: :scrutinize: :werd: :wow: :yes: :biggrin: :nicoderm:  uffin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 11 2008, 11:12 PM~9673410
> *WILL THERE BE OTHER LEGENDARY IMPERIAL CARS IN DISPLAY AS WELL AS GYPSY ROSE THIS YEAR? LIKE {ALTERED IMAGE} AND THE T BIRD WITHE THE FILM STRIP PAINT JOB OR THE OLD CANDY RED DATSUN TRUCK ETC.?   :0    :worship:  :scrutinize:  :werd:  :wow:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:    uffin:
> *


You might see Innervisions and Street Tattoo again! Theres even a chance you might see Star Car too :biggrin: "2 Amaze You" (the truck) is long gone  

YOU WILL SEE SOME NEW LEGENDS FOR SURE LIKE "HOLLYWOOD DEUCE PART II"...CARS THAT HAVE THAT "STAYING POWER"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

BTW, introduce yourself homie when you see us!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 12 2008, 05:19 PM~9676963
> *You might see Innervisions and Street Tattoo again! Theres even a chance you might see Star Car too :biggrin: "2 Amaze You" (the truck) is long gone
> 
> YOU WILL SEE SOME NEW LEGENDS FOR SURE LIKE "HOLLYWOOD DEUCE PART II"...CARS THAT HAVE THAT "STAYING POWER"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> ...


WILL DO.


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jan 4 2008, 09:12 PM~9610213
> *Gonna try to get some military vehicles and maybe an armor tank on display there this year.  And last but not least...."Pajaro", finally!
> *


We'll believe it when we see it... :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jan 12 2008, 10:23 PM~9679417
> *We'll believe it when we see it... :0
> *


I think Pajaro...has enough for one more round.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Does anyone have any comments or suggestions? Feedback is always good.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 13 2008, 10:45 PM~9686722
> *Does anyone have any comments or suggestions? Feedback is always good.
> *


I THINK YOUR RIGHT ON ADDING MORE DJ ENTERTAINMENT TO COVER THE DISTANCE OF THE AREA SO THE ATTENDIES CAN BE ENTERTAINED ALL AROUND.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 14 2008, 07:16 PM~9695869
> *I THINK YOUR RIGHT ON ADDING MORE DJ ENTERTAINMENT TO COVER THE DISTANCE OF THE AREA SO THE ATTENDIES CAN BE ENTERTAINED ALL AROUND.
> *


GOOD IDEA...I WILL KEEP IT IN MIND...


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ANOTHER IDEA YOU GUY'S CAN PROBABLY IMPLAMENT IN YOUR SHOW IS WHAT I TAKEN OFF HOT IMPORT NIGHTS AND DUB SHOWS IS TO HAVE A FEMALE MODELING AGENCIES POST UP SPECIAL BOOTHES SO THE GIRLS CAN DO THERE SELF PROMOTIONS AT LARGE EVENTS. EXAMPLE TO PUT. HOT IMPORT NIGHTS AND DUB AVERAGE OVER 100 WOMEN. 40% ARE MODELS AND HALF OF THE 40% ARE RENTING BOOTHES FROM THEIR AGENTS. REMEMBER THE WHERE THE GIRLS GO THE GUYS GO ADDS TO INCREASE ATTENDANCE. :thumbsup: {THE MORE HONEY THE MORE  }. FOR A GOOD CAUSE OF COURSE.  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :nicoderm:  uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 07:03 PM~9591734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

I would like to thank the the homies from Imperials that have showed us love, especially the the homie that gave me a shot of tequila at the Majestics new year picnic. This time I'll try too keep my skirts on the car.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

WE'LL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jan 15 2008, 06:37 PM~9704176
> *I would like to thank the the homies from Imperials that  have showed us love, especially the the homie that gave me a shot of tequila at the Majestics new year picnic. This time I'll try too keep my skirts on the car.
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT MAS PUTO :uh:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jan 15 2008, 05:37 PM~9704176
> *I would like to thank the the homies from Imperials that  have showed us love, especially the the homie that gave me a shot of tequila at the Majestics new year picnic. This time I'll try too keep my skirts on the car.
> *


 :biggrin: 
TEQUILA...ANYTIME...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jan 15 2008, 06:37 PM~9704176
> *I would like to thank the the homies from Imperials that  have showed us love, especially the the homie that gave me a shot of tequila at the Majestics new year picnic. This time I'll try too keep my skirts on the car.
> *


i remember hearing you lost them (skirts) on the way back home last year


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 13 2008, 09:45 PM~9686722
> *Does anyone have any comments or suggestions? Feedback is always good.
> *


adding more catogories like full, mild , & street and break up the luxory ones to only 80's and so on to the rest of the years


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HOW ABOUT SOMETHING WE HAVEN'T SEEN IN A LONG TIME : SENSE THE EARLY 90'S. AUTO SOUND AND INSTALL COMPETION. SPONSORED BY RESPECTED AUTOSOUND SHOPS LIKE AL & EDS, SHOT CALLERS, TRANSONIC, CIRCUIT CITY ETC..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 16 2008, 07:56 PM~9713931
> *HOW ABOUT SOMETHING WE HAVEN'T SEEN IN A LONG TIME : SENSE THE EARLY 90'S. AUTO SOUND AND INSTALL COMPETION. SPONSORED BY RESPECTED AUTOSOUND SHOPS LIKE AL & EDS, SHOT CALLERS, TRANSONIC, CIRCUIT CITY ETC..
> *


No, because our show is about the cars and how CLEAN they are, not a certain aspect like sounds or hopping. But your audio/video setup WILL be judged and go toward your overall point score.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 16 2008, 04:21 PM~9712059
> *i remember hearing you lost them (skirts) on the way back home last year
> *


yeah he lost his skirt and he was :angry: thats my perro. A BIG Q-VO to the homies from IMPERIALS from your homies from LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD see you guys in JULY.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 16 2008, 04:21 PM~9712059
> *i remember hearing you lost them (skirts) on the way back home last year
> *


I lost the skirt on the passenger side and it was a headache trying to find one and then to have da colors matched. But it was worth it.....had a firme time.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jan 16 2008, 10:21 PM~9715364
> *I lost the skirt on the passenger side and it was a headache trying to find one and then to have da colors matched. But it was worth it.....had a firme time.
> *


I KNOW HUH!! :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 16 2008, 10:43 PM~9714998
> *No, because our show is about the cars and how CLEAN they are, not a certain aspect like sounds or hopping. But your audio/video setup WILL be judged and go toward your overall point score.
> *


I GOT IT! :biggrin:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300+Jan 16 2008, 10:21 PM~9715364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2008, 04:27 PM~9720608
> *We were/are happy to have you guys. :biggrin:
> 
> *


we were happy to be there bro LATIN WORLD will be back this year again you vatos are real firme gente.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW TO ATTEND....AY ANGEL,MAKE SURE THE 4 IS GASSED UP BEFORE I PICK IT UP .........."CRUZIN DOWN THE STREET IN MY 6 FO"...:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 17 2008, 07:14 PM~9722043
> *ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW TO ATTEND....AY ANGEL,MAKE SURE THE 4 IS GASSED UP BEFORE I PICK IT UP .........."CRUZIN DOWN THE STREET IN MY 6 FO"...:biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Hope to see a bigger show than last year! :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

When will pre reg be ready.....

Gangs to Grace will be in the house...

We are trying to have all our cars done for this show..


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 18 2008, 09:49 PM~9731376
> *When will pre reg be ready.....
> 
> Gangs to Grace will be in the house...
> ...


NEXT COUPLE OF WEEKS OR SOONER...


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO YQUE_@Jan 19 2008, 08:00 AM~9732921
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 21 2008, 06:59 PM~9750662
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP IMPERIALS :wave: :wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jan 21 2008, 08:43 PM~9751889
> *WHAT UP IMPERIALS  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 13 2008, 10:45 PM~9686722
> *Does anyone have any comments or suggestions? Feedback is always good.
> *


HOW ABOUT BRINGIN OLD SCHOOL LIVE PERFORMANCE BACK TO LOWRIDER SHOWS. I NOTICED FOR YEARS LOWRIDER SHOWS ARE BOOKING UP THESE TODAYS OR STARTER RAPPER ARTIST BUT NO OLD SCHOOL SOUL FUNK BANDS LIKE THE LOWRIDER SHOWS IN THE EIGHTIES LIKE ZAPP, ROLLS ROYCE, SOS BAND, GAP BAND, CAMEO, ETC. OR FREESTYLE MUSIC ARTIST LIKE DEBBY DEB, COVER GIRLS, AND LISA LISA, ETC. IN FACT OLD SCHOOL BANDS MAKING A COME BACK MORE AND MORE EVERY YEAR. JUST RECENTLY IN NOVEMBER THE BAND THAT SINGS{BOUNCE ROCK ROLLER SKATE} JUST PERFORMED THERE FIRST COME BACK LIVE PERFORMANCE AT THE GIBSON AMPITHEATRE AT THE [FREESTYLE EXPLOSION CONCERT]! LOWRIDER SHOWS ARE MISSING THAT SOUL! YOU GUY'S ARE AN OLD SCHOOL BASED CAR CLUB WITH I HAVE TO SAY A LOT RESOURCES THAT CAN SET THE STANDARD OF LOWRIDEER CONCERT ENTERTAINMENT BY BRINGIN BACK WHAT PLAYIN IN MOST LOWRIDERS RIDES OF YESTERDAY AND TODAY! THAT FUNKY SOUL MUSIC! :werd: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes:  :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm:  :cheesy: :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## LOWLIFE67 (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 13 2008, 09:45 PM~9686722
> *Does anyone have any comments or suggestions? Feedback is always good.
> *


HOW ABOUT ONLY ALLOWING LOWRIDER'S AND NOT DUBS.DUBS ARE NOT LOWRIDERS,THEY BLOCK VIEWS AND TAKE UP TO MUCH SPACE. I JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW COME DUBS DON'T DO THERE OWN SHOWS..JUST MY 2 CENTS. YOU GUYS PUT ON A GREAT SHOW AND DEFINATELY WILL BE THERE.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 22 2008, 03:07 PM~9756489
> *HOW ABOUT BRINGIN OLD SCHOOL LIVE PERFORMANCE BACK TO LOWRIDER SHOWS. I NOTICED FOR YEARS LOWRIDER SHOWS ARE BOOKING UP THESE TODAYS OR STARTER RAPPER ARTIST BUT NO OLD SCHOOL SOUL FUNK BANDS  LIKE THE LOWRIDER SHOWS IN THE EIGHTIES LIKE ZAPP, ROLLS ROYCE, SOS BAND, GAP BAND, CAMEO, ETC. OR FREESTYLE MUSIC ARTIST LIKE DEBBY DEB, COVER GIRLS, AND LISA LISA,  ETC. IN FACT OLD SCHOOL BANDS MAKING A COME BACK MORE AND MORE EVERY YEAR. JUST RECENTLY IN  NOVEMBER THE BAND THAT SINGS{BOUNCE ROCK ROLLER SKATE} JUST PERFORMED THERE FIRST COME BACK LIVE PERFORMANCE AT THE GIBSON AMPITHEATRE AT THE [FREESTYLE EXPLOSION CONCERT]! LOWRIDER SHOWS ARE MISSING THAT SOUL! YOU GUY'S ARE AN OLD SCHOOL BASED CAR CLUB WITH I HAVE TO SAY A LOT RESOURCES THAT CAN SET THE STANDARD OF LOWRIDEER CONCERT ENTERTAINMENT BY BRINGIN BACK WHAT PLAYIN IN MOST LOWRIDERS RIDES OF YESTERDAY AND TODAY! THAT FUNKY SOUL MUSIC! :werd:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :worship:  :nicoderm:    :cheesy:  :biggrin:    uffin:
> *


OTT! [OVER THE TOP]!
:thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK+Jan 22 2008, 02:07 PM~9756489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With this paticular show, that is not agood idea. The reason being that this is a benefit show with proceeds going to the kids Atheltics Leagues of Hawaiin Gardens. So the more custom cars the better for them. However, the judges know better not to place '64 Lowrider against a DUB when it comes to the competition.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

uffin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: KEEP IT FUNKY IMPERIALS :thumbsup: :werd: :yes: BRING BACK THE EIGHTIES! OLD SCHOOL 4 EVER! :biggrin: :yes: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: uffin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 23 2008, 08:32 PM~9768366
> *uffin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: KEEP IT FUNKY IMPERIALS :thumbsup:  :werd:  :yes: BRING BACK THE EIGHTIES! OLD SCHOOL 4 EVER! :biggrin:  :yes:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
I WILL LOOK INTO IT...


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

Just Passing through! .................


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Some good suggestions here, but like CF says, it all depends on the budget the city allows us. I personally like the old school gigs myself, the point is to have any good band fit in our budget.

We strive to make this show the most kick back event as possible. No worries as to the waiting times in line, food and libations that you could bring in, and the no hassel experience. We always thank you all for your support and make every visit to one our shows a pleasent one. That's what we do best. 

Keep the suggestions comming, we dig constructive commets.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

YOU GUY'S DON'T NEED TO DO ANY DIFFRENT YOUR SHOW IS FUCKING PERFECT THE WAY IT IS THAT'S WHY WE HAVE TO BE THERE LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD...................................


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 24 2008, 07:02 PM~9776160
> *YOU GUY'S DON'T NEED TO DO ANY DIFFRENT YOUR SHOW IS FUCKING PERFECT THE WAY IT IS THAT'S WHY WE HAVE TO BE THERE LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD...................................
> *


THANKS HOMIE!

Everyone...bring your food, grills, tables and chairs and kick back!


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 24 2008, 08:28 PM~9777060
> *THANKS HOMIE!
> 
> Everyone...bring your food, grills, tables and chairs and kick back!
> *


Just saying the truth Big Homie. If you ain't there people don't be crying later on L.I.L saying I should of gone don't miss this one


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 23 2008, 09:32 PM~9768366
> *uffin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: KEEP IT FUNKY IMPERIALS :thumbsup:  :werd:  :yes: BRING BACK THE EIGHTIES! OLD SCHOOL 4 EVER! :biggrin:  :yes:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  uffin:
> *


Tower of Power, WAR, Lakeside... :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jan 24 2008, 11:53 PM~9778709
> *Tower of Power, WAR, Lakeside... :0
> *


OH YEAH! :biggrin: WHAT EVER IS WITH IN THE BUDGET. CONCERT OR NO CONCERT IMPERIALS CAR SHOW STILL THE BOMB! STILL MY FAVORITE SHOW!   :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 24 2008, 10:08 PM~9778844
> *OH YEAH! :biggrin: WHAT EVER IS WITH IN THE BUDGET. CONCERT OR NO CONCERT IMPERIALS CAR SHOW STILL THE BOMB!  STILL MY FAVORITE SHOW!     :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :werd:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

OLD SCHOOL LENNY WILLIAMS AND EVEN SOME CONFUNKSHUN. WHAT UP IMPERIAL NATION? JUST PASSING THRU.


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Jan 25 2008, 02:47 PM~9783118
> *SOME CONFUNKSHUN.  WHAT UP IMPERIAL NATION? JUST PASSING THRU.
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUD9oB6QfUQ


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Jan 25 2008, 03:47 PM~9783118
> *OLD SCHOOL LENNY WILLIAMS AND EVEN SOME CONFUNKSHUN.  WHAT UP IMPERIAL NATION? JUST PASSING THRU.
> *


U KNOWZ IT! :biggrin: MIDNIGHT STAR, ATLANTIC STARR, DAZZ BAND, OHIO PLAYAS, GEORGE CLINTON AND THE P FUNK BAND, STONE CITY BAND {RIP RICK JAMES}, SKYY, THE SILVERS, THE WHATNAUTS, WHISPERS, EVELYNE CHAMPAYNE KING, STYLISTICS, AND THE DRAMATICS! WHO'S NEXT? :biggrin: :thumbsup: :werd: :worship: :worship: uffin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 40bombita (Dec 22, 2007)

band or no band - dubb's or no dubb's , im not missing this show 
my cuarenta bombita will be ready for the show and i will be there.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: HOPEFULLY NONE OF MY SHORTYS WILL HAVE ANY ACCIDENTS LIKE LAST YEAR,EVEN THOU MY RYDES STILL MADE IT ,AND I DIDN'T,I SHALL MAKE IT TOO THIS YEAR


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

This sounds cool..........and the raffle too!  :thumbsup:


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

We still have the benefits!!! Anybody can have them if ur a member.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

no smilies, jesse!? :0


----------



## 48mario54 (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Jan 28 2008, 08:58 PM~9808817
> *no smilies, jesse!?  :0
> *


  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 29 2008, 08:34 AM~9811576
> *  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


that's more like it :biggrin:


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midway40+Jan 28 2008, 09:58 PM~9808817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Uniques L.A. chapter will be there to represent :thumbsup: What up Laughing Boy?


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jan 29 2008, 11:37 PM~9819852
> *Uniques L.A. chapter will be there to represent :thumbsup: What up Laughing Boy?
> *


WHATS HAPPENING...CPT BOY...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

It will come fast!!!!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 30 2008, 04:16 PM~9824353
> *It will come fast!!!!
> *


 :0 what are you talking about! :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

just passing by A BIG Q-VO to the homie's from IMPERIALS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

WHATS HATNIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 07:03 PM~9591734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey vato, no need 4 a band cuz I'll get up on da mutha fkn stage and sing. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 1 2008, 11:04 PM~9846239
> *Hey vato, no need 4 a band cuz I'll get up on da mutha fkn stage and sing. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 1 2008, 10:04 PM~9846239
> *Hey vato, no need 4 a band cuz I'll get up on da mutha fkn stage and sing. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Don't sell wolftickets Mr. Karaokie!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CC WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT & SUPPORT. ALLWAYS A GOOD SHOW.


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

ALWAYS a good show....marking it down on my calendar!!


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 1 2008, 10:04 PM~9846239
> *Hey vato, no need 4 a band cuz I'll get up on da mutha fkn stage and sing. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU WON'T DO IT FUCKING BETO MAS PUUUUUUUUUTO YOU AIN'T GOT THE WEVOS :cheesy:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE
THE CHOLO DJ WILL DEFINITELY BE THERE ESE
PLAYIN CHOLO MUSIC


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

does anybody know if there is any rv parking there in hawaiian gardens coming from bakersfield will stay over night


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 4 2008, 07:04 PM~9865519
> *does anybody know if there is any rv parking there in hawaiian gardens coming from bakersfield will stay over night
> *


WILL GET TO YOU SHORTLY WITH AND ANSWERE BY WEEKS END...


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 4 2008, 08:04 PM~9865519
> *does anybody know if there is any rv parking there in hawaiian gardens coming from bakersfield will stay over night
> *


Great question! We will ask the City of Hawaiin Gardens regarding that question. We will also research alternate overnight RV parking sites near the car show. We will post those results here on LIL. :thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 4 2008, 08:04 PM~9865519
> *does anybody know if there is any rv parking there in hawaiian gardens coming from bakersfield will stay over night
> *


I]M FROM BAKERSFIELD ALSO WE LEAVE IN THE MORNING IT ONLY TAKES ONE HOUR AN 20 MINUTES DON'T MISS THIS HOMIE ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS..... :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

i'll be there just looking for overnight stay after show take kids to disneyland see ya there


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 5 2008, 06:15 PM~9872715
> *i'll be there just looking for overnight stay after show take kids to disneyland see ya there
> *


ALL I COULD FIND IS STORAGE SITES...WHEN I GE BACK I'LL LOOK FOR A SPOT A LIL CLOSER TO DISNEYLAND I'M SURE THEY HAVE SOMETHING!!


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 5 2008, 07:15 PM~9872715
> *i'll be there just looking for overnight stay after show take kids to disneyland see ya there
> *


I'M SURE THEY GOT RV PARKING NEAR DISNEY


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

yah im going to check it out i should find something


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 5 2008, 06:33 PM~9872879
> *yah im going to check it out i should find something
> *


PM SENT WITH SOME INFO HOPEFULLY I COULD HELP A FELLOW RIDER OUT


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 07:03 PM~9591734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 07:05 PM~9591763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks 79regal alot of rv parking see yah there


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

T.T.T.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

bump


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

It's gonna be the shit!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HELL YEA IT'LL BE,CAN'T WAIT TO TAKE THAT 4 HOME WITH ME :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

I CAN'T WAIT ONE OF MY FAVORITE SHOWS, IMPERIALS KEEP DOING WHAT YOUR DOING :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Foe Life!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

0RALE,
JUST CAN'T WAIT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

The show is filling fast!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

I THINK WE WERE THINKING OF GOING :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh: ...QUE ONDA JESSE,MEMBER TO FILL UP THE TANK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 12 2008, 04:45 PM~9926804
> *:uh: ...QUE ONDA JESSE,MEMBER TO FILL UP THE TANK HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 12 2008, 05:45 PM~9926804
> *:uh: ...QUE ONDA JESSE,MEMBER TO FILL UP THE TANK HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


It's gonna be a trip if you actually win lol!


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Feb 11 2008, 01:07 PM~9916758
> *The show is filling fast!!!!!
> *


HELL YEAH IT IS SAVE US A SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

I heard a rumor that East LA Rider is showing up with hs Pomp. :0 Oh yea, and Cultured Pearl too...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Thats so funny^


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Feb 13 2008, 10:10 PM~9938269
> *HELL YEAH IT IS SAVE US A SPOT  :biggrin:
> *


No problem LATIN WORLD you can have the same spot! Thanks for attending! :biggrin:


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

I heard a rumor that East LA Rider is showing up with hs Pomp. :0 Oh yea, and Cultured Pearl too...








[/quote]

Yeah! It's about time! :nicoderm:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Feb 14 2008, 07:59 PM~9945632
> *No problem LATIN WORLD you can have the same spot! Thanks for attending! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE SEE YOU GUYS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 14 2008, 05:57 PM~9944481
> *Thats so funny^
> *


Wait til I do yours with the new hair do! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Feb 15 2008, 08:20 PM~9953583
> *Wait til I do yours with the new hair do! :biggrin:
> *


okay Will Ferrell :uh:


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 16 2008, 12:34 AM~9955694
> *okay Will Ferrell :uh:
> *


 :dunno:

Careful or I'll bust out the Danny Devito jokes.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

COUNTING THE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 07:03 PM~9591734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Careful or I'll bust out the Danny Devito jokes.
[/quote]


Ha! Ha!, never thought of that! :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> *Ha! Ha!, never thought of that! :roflmao:*


 :uh: I shoulda left you in Baker!!! :angry: lol


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Get your spots while their available!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CAPTIAN&COKE (Feb 14, 2008)

LOVED THAT SHOW WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR FOR SURE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

to the top for a great show


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ITS ON! :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 24 2008, 12:54 PM~10018250
> *ITS ON! :thumbsup:
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:0 uffin: :thumbsup:  :roflmao: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

GOOD SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Feb 26 2008, 12:48 PM~10034902
> *GOOD SHOW :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

64 IMPALA RAFFLE TICKETS ARE STILL AVAILIABLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

NONIE CUZ WILL BE THERE :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Feb 28 2008, 10:08 AM~10050178
> *NONIE CUZ WILL BE THERE :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :nicoderm:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

you know we are there....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 4 2008, 09:55 AM~10085591
> *you know we are there....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EPTRUMORS (Jan 6, 2008)

give me one more year ill be there with the new 69 convert hoping for that to happen.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EPTRUMORS_@Mar 7 2008, 06:14 PM~10116531
> *give me one more year ill be there with the new 69 convert hoping for that to happen.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

JUST WAITING TO PICK UP MY 4 AT THE SHO :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

GOOD TALKING TO YOU TODAY IN POMONA EAST LA RIDER TALK TO YOU LATER BRO uffin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 9 2008, 04:23 PM~10128028
> *GOOD TALKING TO YOU TODAY IN POMONA EAST LA RIDER TALK TO YOU LATER BRO uffin:
> *


Thanks Bro, hope to see you guys at your picnic.


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EPTRUMORS_@Mar 7 2008, 08:14 PM~10116531
> *give me one more year ill be there with the new 69 convert hoping for that to happen.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Looooking gooood! :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Mar 13 2008, 09:58 AM~10159396
> *BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: THANX FOR THE SUPPORT... :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

CHICANOCLOTHING WILL BE THERE..


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO YQUE_@Mar 13 2008, 03:50 PM~10161771
> *    CHICANOCLOTHING  WILL BE THERE..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE'LL BE THERE 4 SHURE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life_@Jan 4 2008, 08:10 PM~9609256
> *     AMIGOS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE      .
> *


 banate cabron !!! simon, tanbien los INDIVIDUALS CC. SAN DIEGO, will be there rep.


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

WELCOME ADEX as a new sponsor to the IMPERIALS c.c. HAWAIIAN GARDENS BENEFIT Car Show and Concert


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Mar 18 2008, 01:54 PM~10198554
> *banate cabron !!! simon, tanbien los INDIVIDUALS CC. SAN DIEGO, will be there rep.
> *


Thanks for participation! :biggrin:


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Mar 18 2008, 01:54 PM~10198554
> *banate cabron !!! simon, tanbien los INDIVIDUALS CC. SAN DIEGO, will be there rep.
> *


Thanks for your participation! :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

top!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT!!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

I got my winning raffle ticket :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

cant wait..


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

any pre reg info yet????


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

This ought to be a great show.. I have heard some good things about last year... :biggrin: If i could have only win that 64!! Then I would have 2... :0 

Will be there this year...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 24 2008, 07:58 PM~10247435
> *any pre reg info yet????
> *


THIS WEEK.... :biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

getting closer and cloesr.what's up laughing boy :wave:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Mar 25 2008, 09:13 AM~10250563
> *getting closer and cloesr.what's up laughing boy :wave:
> *


SUP... :wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: 


myspace.com/djbugssy


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BUMPIN IT UP FOR IMPERIALS :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Jan 2 2008, 05:17 PM~9590134
> *8th Annual Benefit Car Show and Concert
> 
> Date:  July 13, 2008
> ...


Check out The Mr Buck Entertainment Show Wednesdays from 6pm til 9pm on TheSpizzle.com. Hit Mr. Buck up at [email protected] or log in to The Spizzle chat room during the show if you want him to announce your event or shout out your car club. www.thespizzle.com


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

D.J. BUGSSY PRODUCTIONS at MY SPACE


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Whats hatnin'?


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 07:03 PM~9591734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 3 2008, 06:53 AM~10324063
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

So who is the entertainment going to be???


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Apr 4 2008, 08:44 PM~10338849
> *So who is the entertainment going to be???
> *


Just waiting for approval from the City of Hawaiin Gardens. They've had the entertainment proposal for a week. Should know by Monday.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Que onda Imperials  New Wave CC San Diego will be making the trip to
your show :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:0 QUE ONDA "IMPERIALS" DA "BLUE & BLACK FAMILIA" WE'LL BE ROLLING THRU MY BRATHAS!! STAY UP HOMMIES!.......TU SABES....EL ADAM!!!!!!!


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Apr 6 2008, 06:30 PM~10349896
> *Que onda Imperials   New Wave CC San Diego will be making the trip to
> your show :biggrin:
> *


Looking forward in welcoming New Wave to Imperial Nation come July! :thumbsup:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 6 2008, 08:04 PM~10350671
> *:0 QUE ONDA "IMPERIALS" DA "BLUE & BLACK FAMILIA" WE'LL BE ROLLING THRU MY BRATHAS!! STAY UP HOMMIES!.......TU SABES....EL ADAM!!!!!!!</span>
> *



Looking forward in welcoming da mighty "Blue & Black" to Imperial Nation come July. Stay Strong <span style=\'color:blue\'>TOGETHER! :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Apr 6 2008, 05:30 PM~10349896
> *Que onda Imperials   New Wave CC San Diego will be making the trip to
> your show :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 6 2008, 07:04 PM~10350671
> *:0 QUE ONDA "IMPERIALS" DA "BLUE & BLACK FAMILIA" WE'LL BE ROLLING THRU MY BRATHAS!! STAY UP HOMMIES!.......TU SABES....EL ADAM!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CANT WAIT FOR DA SHOW I GOT MY WINNING TICKET TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

DISTINGUISHED WILL BE ON THE SCENE!!!!

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

I hope our spots our reserved :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 8 2008, 10:53 PM~10369908
> *I hope our spots our reserved :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 what's up East LA Rider


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TIME IS GOING FAST!!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 07:05 PM~9591763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 07:03 PM~9591734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 10 2008, 08:32 PM~10387439
> *TIME IS GOING FAST!!!!
> *


GOOD CAUSE THE WAIT IS KILLING ME :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

JUS HAVE THE 4 READY WITH A FULL TANK OF GAS :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 11 2008, 08:09 AM~10389387
> *GOOD CAUSE THE WAIT IS KILLING ME  :biggrin:
> *


ME 2 :yes: HEY IMPERIALS DON'T FORGET TO BOW IT UP AT THE LRM SHOW THIS SUNDAY! :yes: BECAUSE THERE'S A LOT OF CHICKS IN HEAT I MEAN IN THE HEAT :biggrin: THIS WEEKEND. A CHICK IS A TERRIBLE THING TO WASTE! OH AND THE RIDES 2!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Remember no more than 20 minutes waiting in line!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Apr 13 2008, 01:49 PM~10405788
> *Remember no more than 20 minutes waiting in line!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



*YOU HEARD THE MAN!!!!

BRING YOUR GRILLS AND COOLERS TOO!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

This is coming fast this year. Hope to see all our lowrider bruthas there. You will have a good time. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HELL YEA TO THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

Looking forward to this show!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Jan 2 2008, 05:17 PM~9590134
> *8th Annual Benefit Car Show and Concert
> 
> Date:  July 13, 2008
> ...


*I wanted to come to this car show, however we are having our 3rd Annual Benefit car show the same day here in TX.. maybe I can catch it next year... !!! Props Homies*


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

SO ARE TICKETS STILL AVAILABLE FOR THE RAFFLE? IF YA WHERE CAN I GET SOME?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*FYI!!!

AS OF TODAY, APRIL 16TH DO NOT SEND CHECKS!!! MONEY ORDER, CASHIERS CHECK OR CASH ONLY PLEASE. WE WILL HAVE NEW REGISTRATION FORMS UP WITHIN 48 HOURS ALSO. THE ONES PRIOR WILL BE DELETED TODAY. 

THANKS!*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*I'd like to announce our show's latest sponsor and supporter, O.G. Publishing. O.G. Publishing is a new and independent line of books, clothing, merchandise and media products representing the Lowriding and urban lifestyle. 

Imperials Car Club will be raffling books, shirts, hats and other O.G. Publishing merchandise along with our many other raffles on July 13th. Please support O.G Publishing by visiting their vendor booth at the show and checking out their websites:

http://ogoriginalgangsta.com/
http://www.myspace.com/ogoriganalgangstercpt
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=239238324

Along with O.G. Wire Wheels, ADEX, Jugular Energy Drinks and the International Lowriding Alliance, we are happy to have O.G. Publishing's sponsorship and support. 

SEE YOU ON JULY 13TH!!!! *


----------



## O.G. PUBLISHING (Apr 11, 2008)

WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
AND HELPING THE KIDS BY SUPPORTING THE IMPERIALS CC CAR SHOW IN JULY. WE HOPE TO PROMOTE RACIAL UNITY AND PEACE THROUGH ALL OF OUR EFFORTS.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 13 2008, 01:41 PM~10406031
> *YOU HEARD THE MAN!!!!
> 
> BRING YOUR GRILLS AND COOLERS TOO!!!!!!!!
> *


WILL DO :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 1 2008, 05:20 PM~10310298
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G. PUBLISHING_@Apr 16 2008, 04:43 PM~10432706
> *WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> AND HELPING THE KIDS BY SUPPORTING THE IMPERIALS CC CAR SHOW IN JULY. WE HOPE TO PROMOTE RACIAL UNITY AND PEACE THROUGH ALL OF OUR EFFORTS.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

heylaughing boy this is BIG AL;; i will be bringing dip'n car club to ur show;;;i need a # one spot, can u handle that???????????????????????????????????????????? ...............................................


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

....................................................................................................







........................................................................................................


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

SEE YOU THERE BIG AL!!!


----------



## Pajama Mama (Apr 18, 2008)

We will be there.


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pajama Mama_@Apr 18 2008, 04:53 PM~10449054
> *We will be there.
> *


Thanks, get there early for the best spots. Last year filled up fast. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Laughing Boy, just had some work done to my cutty. This car will be at your show along with my Impala.. Com'n str8 out of the BIG state of Texas homie...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 17 2008, 05:23 PM~10441465
> *heylaughing boy  this is BIG AL;; i will be bringing dip'n car club to ur show;;;i need a # one spot, can u handle that????????????????????????????????????????????  ...............................................
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM, THANX FOR SUPPORTING...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 19 2008, 07:26 AM~10452835
> *Laughing Boy, just had some work done to my cutty. This car will be at your show along with my Impala.. Com'n str8 out of the BIG state of Texas homie...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING FORWARD...HOMIE STYLN


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT!!!


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

All of these will be there, Thanks Junior, Nick!!! :biggrin: 










































[/quote]


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

SELL TICKETS AT THE CARSHOW IN ORANGE COVE


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE'LL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

im there


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 19 2008, 04:21 PM~10455471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 19 2008, 04:23 PM~10455486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 19 2008, 04:24 PM~10455494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 19 2008, 04:26 PM~10455508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 19 2008, 04:27 PM~10455520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 21 2008, 08:03 AM~10465571
> *
> *


Here's my "5-In-A-Row" Cool Smilies:

     

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Apr 21 2008, 12:58 PM~10467287
> *Here's my "5-In-A-Row" Cool Smilies:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Apr 21 2008, 11:58 AM~10467287
> *Here's my "5-In-A-Row" Cool Smilies:
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: 

HERE'S MY SIX BANGER...


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

RIGHT ON!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

top!


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT UP WHAT UP :yes:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Apr 23 2008, 05:25 PM~10488114
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 23 2008, 05:29 PM~10488149
> *WHAT UP WHAT UP :yes:
> *


WHAT UP... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

GET THEM RAFFLE TICKETS WHILE THEY LAST!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 24 2008, 02:53 PM~10495068
> *GET THEM RAFFLE TICKETS WHILE THEY LAST!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

A BIG Q-VO TO THE HOMIES FROM IMPERIALS CC CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Do'nt forget to get your tickects! :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 26 2008, 01:37 PM~10509591
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Looking forward to them Santana CC rides


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## O.G. PUBLISHING (Apr 11, 2008)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THE BIG SHOW!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G. PUBLISHING_@Apr 27 2008, 06:25 PM~10516403
> *LOOKING FORWARD TO THE BIG SHOW!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G. PUBLISHING_@Apr 27 2008, 06:25 PM~10516403
> *LOOKING FORWARD TO THE BIG SHOW!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G. PUBLISHING_@Apr 27 2008, 05:25 PM~10516403
> *LOOKING FORWARD TO THE BIG SHOW!
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 08:03 PM~9591734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 28 2008, 01:52 PM~10523815
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Apr 24 2008, 07:30 PM~10497716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 28 2008, 10:56 AM~10522002
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 19 2008, 04:24 PM~10455494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 19 2008, 04:26 PM~10455508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 19 2008, 04:27 PM~10455520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 07:03 PM~9591734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 19 2008, 04:21 PM~10455471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 19 2008, 04:23 PM~10455486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 07:05 PM~9591763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 29 2008, 07:33 AM~10530078
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## DISCO KRAZY (Oct 3, 2007)

IT IS GOING TO BE A BUSY WEEKEND FOR US BUT WE WILL STILL BE THERE BRIGHT AND EARLY . KEEP OUR SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISCO KRAZY_@Apr 29 2008, 05:52 PM~10534774
> *IT IS GOING TO BE A BUSY WEEKEND FOR US BUT WE WILL STILL BE THERE BRIGHT AND EARLY . KEEP OUR SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

BENEFIT SHOW ON SAT. JULY 12http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406841


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HEY LAUGHING BOY THIS IS BIG AL;;WHAT'S UP HOME BOY;;SO U STILL GOT THAT SPECIAL SPOT??????????????? BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

laque.jpg[/IMG]







e.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DISCO KRAZY_@Apr 29 2008, 05:52 PM~10534774
> *IT IS GOING TO BE A BUSY WEEKEND FOR US BUT WE WILL STILL BE THERE BRIGHT AND EARLY . KEEP OUR SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: You know we will Ray, in the only "air conditioned" area of the park....under the trees! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Apr 29 2008, 09:13 PM~10537151
> *:thumbsup:  You know we will Ray, in the only "air conditioned" area of the park....under the trees!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 29 2008, 08:10 PM~10537107
> *HEY LAUGHING BOY THIS IS BIG AL;;WHAT'S UP HOME BOY;;SO U STILL GOT THAT SPECIAL SPOT???????????????  BIG  AL  SAID  IT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT uffin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Get those raffle 64 tickets people!!!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 30 2008, 10:07 PM~10548179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Whats hatnin!


----------



## DISCO KRAZY (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Apr 29 2008, 10:13 PM~10537151
> *:thumbsup:  You know we will Ray, in the only "air conditioned" area of the park....under the trees!  :biggrin:
> *


HIII DEE HOO VECINO ! YEH MOSES , THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALL OF YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT . WE'LL SEE EVERYONE THERE .


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 08:03 PM~9591734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Apr 25 2008, 11:26 AM~10502329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## O.G. PUBLISHING (Apr 11, 2008)

SEE US THERE!


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Were in Bakersfield having a good time. Raffel tickets are going fast! :uh:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G. PUBLISHING_@May 3 2008, 05:24 PM~10568303
> *SEE US THERE!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@May 4 2008, 11:46 AM~10572173
> *Were in Bakersfield having a good time. Raffel tickets are going fast! :uh:
> *


IN BEHALF OF LATIN WORLD CC IN BAKERSFIELD I WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE HOMIES FROM IMPERIALS CC FOR COMING DOWN TO OUR PICNIC HOPE YOU GUY'S HAD A GOOD TIME SEE YOU HOMIES ON JULY 13 :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@May 4 2008, 11:46 AM~10572173
> *Were in Bakersfield having a good time. Raffel tickets are going fast! :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Can't wait for you guys 2 bring the 64 to the Socios show in Sacramento


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 7 2008, 03:57 PM~10602137
> *TTT!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 30 2008, 09:05 PM~10548163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 30 2008, 05:52 PM~10545287
> *Get those raffle 64 tickets people!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 11 2008, 01:21 AM~10627237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

curly from bakersfield classic dreams will try to be there


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@May 11 2008, 07:25 PM~10631321
> *curly from bakersfield classic dreams will try to be there
> *



Thanks Curly, hope to see you there! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@May 13 2008, 05:46 AM~10642476
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 14 2008, 07:36 PM~10657915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 14 2008, 08:45 PM~10658002
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## O.G. PUBLISHING (Apr 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT 

Always an OUTSTANDING show :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

cant miss this show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 17 2008, 07:08 PM~10678386
> *cant miss this show
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE*IMPALAMAGAZINE.COM IS HERE*
IMPALAS MAGAZINE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: CERTAINLY A SHOW THAT WILL NOT BE MISSED(THATS WHEN I PICK UP MY 4,WHEN I WIN IT!) :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

*T
T
T*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 18 2008, 04:04 PM~10681891
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 18 2008, 08:05 AM~10679913
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINEIMPALAMAGAZINE.COM IS HERE
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> 
> ...


DON'T FORGET BRING DOWN SOME ISSUES SOME PIC SOME OFF YOU GUY'S! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 18 2008, 08:05 AM~10679913
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINEIMPALAMAGAZINE.COM IS HERE
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> 
> ...


DON'T FORGET BRING DOWN SOME ISSUES SO WE CAN PIC SOME OFF YOU GUY'S! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 20 2008, 01:25 AM~10694154
> *DON'T FORGET BRING DOWN SOME ISSUES SO WE CAN PIC SOME OFF YOU GUY'S! :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

What it do Bird!!!...I like those new patterns


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 21 2008, 05:18 PM~10706973
> *What it do Bird!!!...I like those new patterns
> *


Whats crackin Homie, Thanks. You going to Santa Barbara???


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 21 2008, 10:25 PM~10709958
> *Whats crackin Homie,    Thanks.      You going to Santa Barbara???
> *


Naw not me, I'm here tryin' to get the rider finished for YOUR show


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt crenshaws finest we will have some asada ready for you


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

A few more weeks... :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@May 24 2008, 01:04 PM~10728401
> *A few more weeks... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KANDYLAND_@May 26 2008, 01:32 PM~10739800
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 24 2008, 07:36 PM~10730185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

right on!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 29 2008, 04:26 PM~10765043
> *right on!
> *


Almost a month away. Definantly one not to miss


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld...................ready and waiting :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 29 2008, 08:17 PM~10766515
> *Almost a month away.  Definantly one not to miss
> *


 It's gonna be on!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

suicide blonde going to be present? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midway40_@May 30 2008, 03:16 PM~10773031
> *suicide blonde going to be present?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes, If I make $10,000.00 between now and the end of June :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HEY {IMPERIALS}. IS {EASTSIDE} AND {LO-LYSTICS} COMING BACK FOR A VISIT? :0 :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 30 2008, 05:48 PM~10773860
> *HEY {IMPERIALS}. IS {EASTSIDE} AND {LO-LYSTICS} COMING BACK FOR A VISIT? :0  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


*LO*LYSTICS* indicated they are coming and *EASTSIDE* will return in '09 with some fresh rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jun 2 2008, 01:07 PM~10781009
> *LO*LYSTICS indicated they are coming and EASTSIDE will return in '09 with some fresh rides.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 2 2008, 08:56 PM~10784522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

praying 4 you laughing boy


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

check it out laughing boy


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

both belong to BIG Al


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 30 2008, 03:18 PM~10773040
> *Yes, If I make $10,000.00 between now and the end of June :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: that's only $385 a day for the next 26 days. get off your culo and do something! :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Laughing Boy,I'll say a prayer for your pops. It was a trip hangin' with you and Conejo at the S D stadium show.C U vatos in July.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 3 2008, 12:35 PM~10788422
> *:uh: that's only $385 a day for the next 26 days. get off your culo and do something!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 08:05 PM~9591763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 08:05 PM~9591763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 5 2008, 05:42 PM~10808142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are one of those the winning ticket!? :0


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looking forward to another GREAT showl You guys know how to do it up. 

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

What a difference a year makes! LiL Robert at the WAR concert last year, knocked out and dreaming about which candy color to choose when he paint's his new "trey"....    










But then at this year's WAR concert, LiL Robert is wide awake, happy, dancing and "Leaning Like A Cholo" after getting back the "Peach." :biggrin: :roflmao: 










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 11 2008, 05:18 PM~10848979
> *
> *


What's up Raul ? We going to make the trip or what?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 11 2008, 08:24 PM~10850758
> *What's up Raul ? We going to make the trip or what?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 11 2008, 08:26 PM~10850785
> *:yes:
> *


Orale Carlos And Adrian are down 2 go Also


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 11 2008, 08:28 PM~10850825
> *Orale Carlos And Adrian are down 2 go Also
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 07:03 PM~9591734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

31 MORE DAYS...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 12 2008, 10:05 PM~10860100
> *31 MORE DAYS...
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Almost time!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 13 2008, 06:03 PM~10865920
> *Almost time!!!
> *


for the blonde!? :0


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT for an OUTSTANDING show!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 14 2008, 09:11 AM~10868574
> *for the blonde!?  :0
> *


 The Blonde is coming best believe


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 17 2008, 08:02 AM~10887320
> *:biggrin:
> *


_Jesse.... on behalf of the Techniques chapter in TX we pray for a quick recovery of your Dad... I've met him many times and last saw him at our 35th party.. He has done so much for the Lowrider community we will pray for him .. stay positive Homie !!!!

Leonard OG Techniques_


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2008, 08:17 PM~10901762
> *
> *


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

SocioS c.c. will be there :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jun 19 2008, 09:04 AM~10904915
> *SocioS c.c. will be there  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

weekend up! getting close....


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 17 2008, 07:13 AM~10887397
> *Jesse.... on behalf of the Techniques chapter in TX we pray for a quick recovery of your Dad... I've met him many times and last saw him at our 35th party.. He has done so much for the Lowrider community we will pray for him .. stay positive Homie !!!!
> 
> Leonard OG Techniques
> *


THANX LEONARD... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 20 2008, 04:56 PM~10916545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 20 2008, 10:37 PM~10917955
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

sunday bump :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

move in Sunday Only? 
a que horas empiezan a registrar las ranflas ?


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

Coming soon to a show near you! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

very soon! :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 19 2008, 05:24 PM~10455494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Deadline coming up quick!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 20 2008, 10:37 PM~10917955
> *TTT
> *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

I WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

help HOMIES !!!! 
i need info. about a Hotel in Hawaiian Gardens , i want to check prices for possible reservation , thanks


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Working on a list of hotels in the area, Best Western in Cerretos is one of the closest to the show. will have updates in next two days.


Thx


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jun 23 2008, 01:21 PM~10933154
> *Move in is Domingo only a las cinco mieda de la manana para todos los ranflas que estan registrados y que necesitan registracion. *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE HOMIES AGAIN...IMPERIALS, EASTSIDE, SANGRE LATINA AND THE REST


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

2 MORE WEEKS LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 20 2008, 04:56 PM~10916545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 19 2008, 04:23 PM~10455486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 19 2008, 04:24 PM~10455494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 19 2008, 04:26 PM~10455508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 19 2008, 04:27 PM~10455520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 07:03 PM~9591734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 07:05 PM~9591763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 25 2008, 01:14 AM~10499994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Cant Wait see you Vatos There :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

I understand that Jesse has been sick, but will Gypsy Rose be on display this year? If not, it's completely understandable. 

Get well soon, Jesse. Even though I've never met you, you're a true lowriding legend. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm there.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jun 29 2008, 10:39 PM~10978365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: INCLUDED WITH THE 4? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Will be there.....


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SUENOS GONNA ROLL TO THIS ONE BIG MIKE?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 1 2008, 03:10 PM~10991541
> *SUENOS GONNA ROLL TO THIS ONE BIG MIKE?
> *


i'm not sure yet...but i'll be there


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we'll be there......and we'll have Issue No. 1 that has last years show in it and Issue No. 2.....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 1 2008, 04:42 PM~10992089
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 2 2008, 08:11 AM~10996204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: TTMFT.......WHAT UP ELI,SEE YOU AT YOUR PICNIC AS WELL HOMIE :nicoderm:


----------



## O.G. PUBLISHING (Apr 11, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

*TTMFT*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

LOOK FOR THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 4 2008, 06:12 PM~11014584
> *ttt!
> *


sup, willis


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

THIS COMING SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

JUST HAVE THE 4 READY TO ROLL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

TTMfT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

almost here!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

1 MORE WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 07:03 PM~9591734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
SIX MORE DAYS...


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Looking forward to the show! I'll be there with my camera!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 6 2008, 06:35 AM~11021119
> *JUST HAVE THE 4 READY TO ROLL HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


where you gonn a park it i think you all out of SPACE :biggrin: SEE YOU THIS SUNDAY VIC AT THE IMPERIALS SHOW TTMT :thumbsup: OUR CONTINUED PRAYERS GO OUT TO JESSE SR. FOR A FULL RECOVERY


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno: WHOS GONNA BE PERFORMING??


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 7 2008, 08:13 AM~11027745
> *where you gonn a park it i think you all out of SPACE :biggrin: SEE YOU THIS SUNDAY VIC AT THE IMPERIALS SHOW  TTMT :thumbsup: OUR CONTINUED PRAYERS GO OUT TO JESSE SR. FOR A FULL RECOVERY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 7 2008, 07:39 PM~11033539
> *:dunno: WHOS GONNA BE PERFORMING??
> *


LIVE BANDS...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ONLY DAYS AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 25 2008, 07:33 PM~9784993
> *U KNOWZ IT! :biggrin: MIDNIGHT STAR, ATLANTIC STARR, DAZZ BAND, OHIO PLAYAS, GEORGE CLINTON AND THE P FUNK BAND, STONE CITY BAND {RIP RICK JAMES}, SKYY, THE SILVERS, THE WHATNAUTS, WHISPERS, EVELYNE CHAMPAYNE KING, STYLISTICS, AND THE DRAMATICS! WHO'S NEXT? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :werd:  :worship:  :worship:  uffin:
> *


dam thats what gets played in my car


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jul 8 2008, 09:57 AM~11037598
> *dam thats what gets played in my car
> *


WHAT UP JESS DOG YOU ROLLING ON SUNDAY ?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jul 8 2008, 11:57 AM~11037598
> *dam thats what gets played in my car
> *


U KNOWZ IT! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

please post up the winner of the raffle for the impala


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Last year we had over 1,100 entries consisting of cars, bombs, trucks, motorcycles, bicycles, vendors, you name it. Regardless of whether we exceed that number or not at this year's show, we already know it will be a success only because of all the support, participation and attendance from All of You...*THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY FROM FAR & NEAR!*

Thee Imperials would like to thank everyone in advance for helping make this one of the Largest Lowrider Car Shows in Southern California each year. Have fun this Sunday and Welcome to *"Imperial Nation!"* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

http://hgcity.org/carshow08.php


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 8 2008, 08:46 PM~11042608
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Imperials,how about some quick directions to the site???


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jul 7 2008, 07:35 AM~11027294
> *:biggrin:
> SIX MORE DAYS...
> *


donde esta.. hawaiian gardens?? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 8 2008, 11:20 PM~11044219
> *donde esta.. hawaiian gardens?? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


WHERE YOU COMING FROM???


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 8 2008, 05:55 PM~11041491
> *Last year we had over 1,100 entries consisting of cars, bombs, trucks, motorcycles, bicycles, vendors, you name it. Regardless of whether we exceed that number or not at this year's show, we already know it will be a success only because of all the support, participation and attendance from All of You...THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY FROM FAR & NEAR!
> 
> Thee Imperials would like to thank everyone in advance for helping make this one of the Largest Lowrider Car Shows in Southern California each year. Have fun this Sunday and Welcome to "Imperial Nation!"    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


WE LOOK FORWARD TO IT EVERY YEAR YOU GUYS THROW A FIRST CLASS SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 9 2008, 12:20 AM~11044219
> *donde esta.. hawaiian gardens?? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


You going to homie? I will see you down there. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## bodeikard (May 22, 2008)

I bought my tickets, Hope I win!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'M READY !!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

still bbq those ribs, CF? :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 9 2008, 03:30 PM~11048883
> *still bbq those ribs, CF?  :cheesy:
> *


oh yes!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT...SEE YAH SHORT ASS THERE CF  :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 9 2008, 03:48 PM~11049009
> *CAN'T WAIT...SEE YAH SHORT ASS THERE CF  :0
> *


keep it up and your raffle tickets will dissapear !!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

getting my car ready foe this show .......


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 7 2008, 06:56 PM~11032213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Stockton?!? Onde esta'?


----------



## dockman (Jul 10, 2008)

16,000 hits DAM


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*My Homies from Arlington Texas ... is coming to this show Sunday.....Homie Styln John with his cutdog 84 cutty.....*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I wonder if they will deliver my 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 10 2008, 08:35 AM~11054402
> *I wonder if they will deliver my 64  :biggrin:
> *


Ill be there With CLOWN CONFUSION...............


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 10 2008, 08:39 AM~11054430
> *Ill be there With CLOWN CONFUSION...............
> *



good luck homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 10 2008, 08:42 AM~11054453
> *good luck homie
> *


thanks im going to need it,. theres alot of nice bikes down that way.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 10 2008, 08:44 AM~11054466
> *thanks im going to need it,. theres alot of nice bikes down that way.
> *



that's what is all bout competition :biggrin: I wish I could make the trip down there but there's no way, so rep SOCIOS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 05:31 PM~11049777
> *keep it up and your raffle tickets will dissapear !!!!
> *


so it is rigged! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 10 2008, 10:36 AM~11055476
> *so it is rigged!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 10 2008, 10:37 AM~11055485
> *
> *


LOL

no way - those imperials guys are stand up dudes. this is the best raffle i've ever seen.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2008, 07:03 PM~9591734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST DAYS AWAY... :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I was their last year and what a great show. Can't make it this year, good like to you guys.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jul 10 2008, 11:31 AM~11056474
> *JUST DAYS AWAY... :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY CLEANING MY RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*Last call for raffle tickets!!!!! Get your PayPal money to [email protected] by Saturday night at 7:00pm! That's the cutoff time folks, after that you have to be at the show if you want them!

Tickets are $22.00 with Paypal.

IMPERIALS CAR CLUB of L.A. wishes to thank all of you whom participated in our 2008 raffle. Good luck and enjoy Lowriding!
*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 10 2008, 10:36 AM~11055476
> *so it is rigged!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 He apologized...it's okay now :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Man, this topic has had almost 17,000 hits! Thats more than any other...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you all this weekend....


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 10 2008, 12:05 PM~11056229
> *LOL
> 
> no way - those imperials guys are stand up dudes. this is the best raffle i've ever seen.
> *


I bought the winning ticket :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

time to start cleaning your cars and bikes :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 04:31 PM~11049777
> *keep it up and your raffle tickets will dissapear !!!!
> *



WE THA SAME SIZE SHORT STACK :biggrin: LOL RELAX


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 11 2008, 05:19 AM~11062330
> *time to start cleaning your cars and bikes :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 10 2008, 08:22 PM~11060650
> *I bought the winning ticket :biggrin:
> *




:no: :no: :no: 

I got it :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 10 2008, 08:18 PM~11060596
> *see you all this weekend....
> *



Toro I will see you there. :0 It's going to be good times... :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 11 2008, 10:38 AM~11064014
> *Toro I will see you there. :0  It's going to be good times... :cheesy:
> *



bring me back my new 64 :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin: i got two tickets ...one of em is the............


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

will try to make this show
looks like a good show


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 11 2008, 11:30 AM~11064455
> *bring me back my new 64  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 11 2008, 11:37 AM~11064503
> *:biggrin: i got two tickets ...one of em is the............
> *



:no: :no: Thats what you think... :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 11 2008, 12:41 PM~11065436
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
TWO MORE DAYS...AND COUNTING... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Jul 11 2008, 12:47 PM~11065065
> *will try to make this show
> looks like a good show
> *


 COOL...THERES A WAGON CLASS 4 U!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 11 2008, 02:21 PM~11066047
> *COOL...THERES A WAGON CLASS 4 U!
> *


 :biggrin: I LIKE THAT ONE


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

http://hgcarshow.zonelist.com/history.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 11 2008, 03:21 PM~11066047
> *COOL...THERES A WAGON CLASS 4 U!
> *


A wagon Class... O Shit time to Clean the 59........ C you there........


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 11 2008, 10:28 PM~11069645
> *A wagon Class... O Shit time to Clean the 59........ C you there........
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 9 2008, 12:37 AM~11044288
> *WHERE YOU COMING FROM???
> *


sabes que I'm coming from san jose.. cali.. needs a momo for the night.. give this beana a hola if you know of a safe momo.. pls leaving sat at 10 am..down south..so give me a call por plis.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 408-509-9712 :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 9 2008, 09:37 AM~11045651
> *You going to homie? I will see you down there.  :biggrin:
> *


hopefully.. give me a holla ! what time you guys leaving..?? Im leaving sat am.. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 12 2008, 01:38 AM~11070127
> *hopefully.. give me a holla ! what time you guys leaving..?? Im leaving sat am.. :biggrin:
> *


Im leaving sat about 5pm. I will just look for you at the show so we can meet some of these other fools. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Can't wait. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 12 2008, 01:42 AM~11070133
> *Im leaving sat about 5pm. I will just look for you at the show so we can meet some of these other fools.  :biggrin:
> *


koo well finishing packing up. wanted to leave earlier because I want to check down the area and take the kids out .well will see you there.. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 12 2008, 09:28 AM~11070981
> *koo well finishing packing up. wanted to leave earlier because I want to check down the area and take the kids out .well  will see you there.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 12 2008, 09:09 AM~11070898
> *:thumbsup:
> *


you going to homie?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 12 2008, 08:31 AM~11070995
> *you going to homie?
> *


 :uh: YEA,JUST GOT OFF OF WORK,GOTTA START CLEANNING CARS, :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 12 2008, 10:28 AM~11071255
> *:uh: YEA,JUST GOT OFF OF WORK,GOTTA START CLEANNING CARS, :biggrin:
> *


  I will see you there.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin: 
ONE MORE DAY....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 12 2008, 11:58 AM~11072039
> *  I will see you there.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

any model going to show up there


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Imperial CC will be in the mix tomorrow, July 13. It's always a great show. Come on down and be a part of it all. Miss it and you'll wish you didn't.


Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

CHICANOCLOTHING WILL BE THERE.


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

wHAT TIME IS ROLL IN


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: CANT WAIT!!


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

Only a few more hours til... :biggrin:


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

nos vemos manana raza.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jul 10 2008, 03:05 AM~11053384
> *My Homies from Arlington Texas  ... is coming to this show Sunday.....Homie Styln John with his cutdog 84 cutty.....
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there with this car repsenting Homie Styln, Dallas Texas and United Lowrider Association of Dallas/ Ft Worth... I'll be kick'n it with my friends from New Wave San Diego and OG ELA New Wave members and of course with my friend's from the 'Imperials'.. Homie Styln com'n str8 out of Agg Town (Arlington) Texas....


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

NOSOTROS car club will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

how much it cost to get in???


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm F***n! tired. We just cleaned up the Gypsy Rose and kicked it with Big Jesse God Bless Him. Time to sleep..c y'all there, the earllyer you get there the better spot you'll get..good night and dont forget about the raffle...have fun!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jul 12 2008, 11:16 PM~11075557
> *how much it cost to get in???
> *


 Sup brother...It should say on the flyer thats posted..I believe it's $20.00 to show a car..$5.00 to walk in.


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 12 2008, 11:20 PM~11075587
> *Sup brother...It should say on the flyer thats posted..I believe it's $20.00 to show a car..$5.00 to walk in.
> *


sounds good


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

will be there


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

Can I still get in the day of the of the show? This sounds like a great show and I am just down the street?

John


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

*Come on down. I just left the show to buy some more carne asada for our barbeque. There are approximately 900 plus entries so far and counting. Alot of good food, good music and good vibes. So come one, come all! * :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Jul 13 2008, 07:42 AM~11076492
> *Can I still get in the day of the of the show? This sounds like a great show and I am just down the street?
> 
> John
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

had to leave early, but the show was bangin' at 1pm. 

fine job again, Imperials!


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

Wheres the pics?


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 13 2008, 03:03 PM~11078154
> *had to leave early, but the show was bangin' at 1pm.
> 
> fine job again, Imperials!
> *


What time you leave J (?) I left around 2 pm.


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

anybody know who won the impala


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Jul 13 2008, 04:02 PM~11078387
> *anybody know who won the impala
> *


Not till 6pm, Just got back.. They said raffle after trophies..


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

left but going bac show is cracking!lots of nice rides


----------



## RI PLUM-JU-C (Jul 1, 2007)

Royal Image thanks the Imperials for fun festive day.turn out was good here are some of my pics


----------



## RI PLUM-JU-C (Jul 1, 2007)

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff148/p...scarshow002.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS PLEASE! AND WHERE THE LADIES AT?! ANYBODY?! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd:  :worship: :wave: :thumbsup: :cheesy:  :0 :biggrin:   uffin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BIG MIKE TOOK SUM :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

MORE PICS PLEASE!!!!!!!! WE NEED THE PICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 13 2008, 08:45 PM~11079809
> *BIG MIKE TOOK SUM :biggrin:
> *


HIT UP BIG MIKE WITH THE PICS. :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

who won the raffles money and impala


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

show was off the hook packed like always :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHO GOT THE IMPALA!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 13 2008, 08:44 PM~11080466
> *WHO GOT THE IMPALA!!!
> *


some guy name Bob


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Rollerz Only would like to thank Imperials Car Club for a Great Show !!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks to the Imperials car club for throwing a good show this year!!! :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 14 2008, 03:52 AM~11080535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos the artist ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Great show Imperials! Thanks for getting together for the group shot! Jae


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6+Jul 13 2008, 06:45 PM~11079809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i'll start uploading some today and do more throughout the week

CLEAN pics swa562 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: to IMPERIALS for the show


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

TO JUNIOR AND THE IMPERIAL FAMILY, CLASS ACT ALL THE WAY! WE HAD A GREAT TIME, THANK YOU FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY! FANTASTIC SHOW, LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.* would like to
thank you *IMPERIALS C.C.* for a great show
see you guys next year :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

great show................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice pics keep em comin...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

*THANKS IMPERIALS, ONCE AGAIN A GREAT SHOW SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!*


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RI PLUM-JU-C_@Jul 13 2008, 05:17 PM~11078467
> *Royal Image thanks  the Imperials for fun festive day.turn out was good here are some of my pics
> 
> 
> ...


latin world looking good ... :thumbsup: looks like nice turn out


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

Looks like another great show.


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## dwnsince73 (Apr 22, 2008)

wow this seems to be the new south gate show, q-vo to the tovars de hawaiian gardens. con safos!!


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:biggrin: good showwww


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

GREAT SHOW IMPERIALS! THE ONLY DISAPPOINTMENT WAS THAT I DIDNT WIN THE 64 IMPALA! :biggrin:


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Big thanks to all the Imperials for their hospitality :thumbsup: Great show once again.


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

great pics


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

was a good show like all ways have good shows
i will post some pic soon


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks Imperials for a great show and the hospitality.   CF came thru as well. 

On a different, Rod Stewart is a weenie for leaving early  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GREAT SHOW WE HAD GOOD TIMES LIKE ALWAYS THANKS 4 HAVING US SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

good show i had a good time....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Jul 14 2008, 01:41 AM~11082093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 we will be back next year for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Jul 12 2008, 08:37 PM~11074533
> *Imperial CC will be in the mix tomorrow, July 13.  It's always a great show.  Come on down and be a part of it all.  Miss it and you'll wish you didn't.
> Victor "The Trophy Guy"
> *





> _Originally posted by CHICANO YQUE_@Jul 12 2008, 08:40 PM~11074563
> * CHICANOCLOTHING WILL BE THERE.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

We just got back to Sacramento and must say thanks Imperials 4 a great show  And a special thanks 2 Junior Garcia


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

Great Show!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  Thanks for having us see ya next year!!!! AMIGOS CC


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IT WAS BOUND TO HAPPEN!! ANOTHER FIRME SHOW BY IMPERIALS CC.
MAN, WHERE DID THAT DJ COME FROM? HE PLAYED SOME BAAAD ASSS OLDIES.


(LAST NIGHT A DJ SAVED MY LIFE)


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 14 2008, 01:29 AM~11082075
> *Thanks Imperials for a great show and the hospitality.     CF came thru as well.
> 
> On a different, Rod Stewart is a weenie for leaving early    :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: i had kids to feed! 

did the classy models show up after i left?


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 14 2008, 08:27 AM~11083098
> *IT WAS BOUND TO HAPPEN!! ANOTHER FIRME SHOW BY IMPERIALS CC.
> MAN, WHERE DID THAT DJ COME FROM? HE PLAYED SOME BAAAD ASSS OLDIES.
> (LAST NIGHT A DJ SAVED MY LIFE)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GRACIAS VERY MUCH!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Jul 14 2008, 01:02 AM~11078387
> *anybody know who won the impala
> *


x2 on this on :0


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I HEARD SOME GUY NAMED BOB.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:biggrin: after the show on Bristol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 14 2008, 08:52 AM~11083250
> *I HEARD SOME GUY NAMED BOB.
> *



did I mention my name is bob :cheesy:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:0 :0 
good pics...


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

GOOD SHOW :thumbsup: SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Great show I will definetly plan on making it to this show every year. First time I went and the Imperials treat everyone better than I have ever seen in any car show I have ever attended. Thanks for attending to us while we where there in LA. It was worth us taking the truck to your show because we were able to experince what show's are supposed to be like.

Thanks again Armando Gonzalez 
Truck ( Krazy Kreation)


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thee Imperials Car Club want to thank each and everyone one of you who participated and attended our 8th Annual Benefit Show yesterday. It was a _BLAST_ and once again a huge success because of all of *YOU*, the Lowriding Community who came in force. The weather was perfect, the food was great, the bands were jamming and the vibes were that of a carnival atmosphere. The judges had their hands full this year with all the cars, bombs, trucks, euros, wagons, special interest, motorcycles and last but not least, all the kids bicycles.

We want give a shout out to "Mike The Cholo DJ" for helping us plug the raffle car throughout the show, Bird and his crew for their hard work of judging and a special shout to *ALL THE CAR CLUBS *who came fron far and near just for this show. *WE THANK YOU ALL, YOU GUYS MADE IT HAPPEN THIS YEAR!* 

And finally there was the drawing for the O.G. '64 Chevy Impala. And the winner was.....

*Ticket Number: 0904

Name: Mr. Bob Canata (70 years young!)

City: El Segundo, California*

Congratulations to Bob and to the three $1,000.00 cash winners! Pictures of the winners are forthcoming.

We hope everyone enjoyed themselves yesterday and we look forward in seeing you and at our 9th Annual Benefit Show in 2009.

Take Care and God Bless All of You.

*Imperials Car Club*


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

:biggrin: 
HAD A GREAT TIME...SPENDING A MEMORABLE TIME WITH THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (LOS ANGELES & PHOENIX CHAPTERS PAST, PRESENT AND PROSPECT MEMBERS), MY FAMILY, THE VALADEZ FAMILY (GIL'S AUTO BODY) GIL AND GILBERT VALADEZ, MY BROTHER LAUGHING BOY (JESSE), AND LEGENDARY GYPSY ROSE...MISS YOU DAD...GET WELL SOON....

KANDYLAND....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 14 2008, 12:08 PM~11084261
> *Thee Imperials Car Club want to thank each and everyone one of you who participated and attended our 8th Annual Benefit Show yesterday.  It was a BLAST and once again a huge success because of all of YOU, the Lowriding Community who came in force.  The weather was perfect, the food was great, the bands were jamming and the vibes were that of a carnival atmosphere.  The judges had their hands full this year with all the cars, bombs, trucks, euros, wagons, special interest, motorcycles and last but not least, all the kids bicycles.
> 
> We want give a shout out to "Mike The Cholo DJ" for helping us plug the raffle car throughout the show, Bird and his crew for their hard work of judging and a special shout to ALL THE CAR CLUBS who came fron far and near just for this show.  WE THANK YOU ALL, YOU GUYS MADE IT HAPPEN THIS YEAR!
> ...


Had great time... Woulda lov'd to take that Impala home but won the Adex and that ain't bad and a big ass trophy to take back home and show the ULA.. 
Thx for the good time homies (Imperials) and hope to see - ya'all next year... 
Lil John Aka Homie Styln


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 14 2008, 11:30 AM~11084897
> *Had a rim go bad on my car hauler. Getting ready to head back to TX, anyone in LA Inland Empire area have a 15x6 / 5x5 rim they can sell me ASAP.. Hit me back..
> *


Maybe try calling Munoz. He might know someone 909 717 4724


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 14 2008, 07:36 AM~11083152
> *:angry: i had kids to feed!
> 
> did the classy models show up after i left?
> *


What are you talking about, CF was modeling all day :dunno: :biggrin:


Someone w/ pics should make a topic in Post Your Rides.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 14 2008, 11:08 AM~11084261
> *Thee Imperials Car Club want to thank each and everyone one of you who participated and attended our 8th Annual Benefit Show yesterday.  It was a BLAST and once again a huge success because of all of YOU, the Lowriding Community who came in force.  The weather was perfect, the food was great, the bands were jamming and the vibes were that of a carnival atmosphere.  The judges had their hands full this year with all the cars, bombs, trucks, euros, wagons, special interest, motorcycles and last but not least, all the kids bicycles.
> 
> We want give a shout out to "Mike The Cholo DJ" for helping us plug the raffle car throughout the show, Bird and his crew for their hard work of judging and a special shout to ALL THE CAR CLUBS who came fron far and near just for this show.  WE THANK YOU ALL, YOU GUYS MADE IT HAPPEN THIS YEAR!
> ...


Just wanted to say a few words in regards to the imperials show. First of all its an honor to judge your show and Thanks for having us out there. The level of competition grows and grows year after year and doesnt get any easier on the judging aspect but we are always up for a challenge. Thanks to my great judges Pelon, Charlie, and Mike D.

This show defines what the lowrider movement is all about. Theres alot of unity and love between so many clubs at this show. We noticed alot of interaction between clubs just having a good time hanging out. Together, Reality, Techniques, Nite life, Imperials. Props to the San Diego clubs for representing. Amigos, New Wave , City, Individuals, Twisted Minds and Lowrider expressions. Shout outs to Stylistics, Los Angleles, Tecniques, Majestics, Dipin, uniques , Thee Artistics. Nice to see and talk to everyone


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 14 2008, 01:35 PM~11084924
> *Maybe try calling Munoz. He might know someone 909 717 4724
> *


Thx, homie, I found one out in Riverside... Now time to get ready for the trip home...


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words Bird, we appreciate that. And if our show does enhance Unity and Camaraderie amongst all the Car Clubs throughout the land, then we are truly grateful and proud to be part of all this.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 14 2008, 12:41 PM~11084972
> *Just wanted to say a few words in regards to the imperials show.  First of all its an honor to judge your show and Thanks for having us out there.  The level of competition grows and grows year after year and doesnt get any easier on the judging aspect but we are always up for a challenge.  Thanks to my great judges Pelon,  Charlie,  and Mike D.
> 
> This show defines what the lowrider movement is all about.  Theres alot of unity and love between so many clubs at this show.  We noticed alot of interaction between clubs just having a good time hanging out.  Together,  Reality,  Techniques,  Nite life,  Imperials.  Props to the San Diego clubs for representing.  Amigos,  New Wave ,  City, Individuals,  Twisted Minds and Lowrider expressions.  Shout outs to Stylistics,  Los Angleles,  Tecniques,  Majestics,  Dipin,  uniques , Thee Artistics.  Nice to see and talk to everyone
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Beautiful pictures, this was my first time but definitely not my last attending this show. Imperials, you have an awesome show, the cars were beautiful the hospitality was great especially Junior and the people over all were great to be around with. Met some LIL peeps it was nice to see all of you. :wave: Thank you for a great time, and will definitely be there next year. :cheesy:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## DISCO KRAZY (Oct 3, 2007)

TO THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB ON BEHALF OF TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB THANK YOU ONCE AGAIN FOR OPENING YOUR DOORS TO YOUR HOME . WE HAD A GREAT TIME ONCE AGAIN AND THANKS TO THE CLUBS AND GENTE THAT CAME BY AND KICKED IT WITH US . WE HAD LOTS OF FOOD AND COLD DRINKS TO ENJOY . WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR IN OUR SAME SPOT . SEE YOU GUYS SOON , RAY


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for coming ROYAL IMAGE C.C.!

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by RI PLUM-JU-C_@Jul 13 2008, 04:17 PM~11078467
> *Royal Image thanks  the Imperials for fun festive day.turn out was good here are some of my pics
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.!

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 13 2008, 08:46 PM~11080484
> *Rollerz Only would like to thank Imperials Car Club for a Great Show !!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank You TRADITION C.C.!

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Jul 13 2008, 08:58 PM~11080582
> *Thanks to the Imperials car club for throwing a good show this year!!! :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you MAJESTICS!

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 13 2008, 08:35 PM~11080360
> *show was  off  the  hook  packed  like always  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you Jae! We're looking forward to see that group pic of us.

:thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 13 2008, 09:13 PM~11080752
> *Great show Imperials! Thanks for getting together for the group shot! Jae
> *


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you PREMIER C.C! How was the carne asada?

:thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jul 13 2008, 09:52 PM~11081027
> *TO JUNIOR AND THE IMPERIAL FAMILY, CLASS ACT ALL THE WAY! WE HAD A GREAT TIME, THANK YOU FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY! FANTASTIC SHOW, LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.!

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 13 2008, 09:55 PM~11081053
> *CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. would like to
> thank you IMPERIALS C.C. for a great show
> see you guys next year :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you STREET STYLE C.C.!

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 13 2008, 10:00 PM~11081100
> *great show................. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you LATIN WORLD C.C.!

:thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jul 13 2008, 11:04 PM~11081609
> *Big thanks to all the Imperials for their hospitality :thumbsup: Great show once again.
> *


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you GOOD TIMES C.C.!

:thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jul 14 2008, 01:41 AM~11082093
> *GREAT SHOW WE HAD GOOD TIMES LIKE ALWAYS THANKS 4 HAVING US SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 14 2008, 12:08 PM~11084261
> *Thee Imperials Car Club want to thank each and everyone one of you who participated and attended our 8th Annual Benefit Show yesterday.  It was a BLAST and once again a huge success because of all of YOU, the Lowriding Community who came in force.  The weather was perfect, the food was great, the bands were jamming and the vibes were that of a carnival atmosphere.  The judges had their hands full this year with all the cars, bombs, trucks, euros, wagons, special interest, motorcycles and last but not least, all the kids bicycles.
> 
> We want give a shout out to "Mike The Cholo DJ" for helping us plug the raffle car throughout the show, Bird and his crew for their hard work of judging and a special shout to ALL THE CAR CLUBS who came fron far and near just for this show.  WE THANK YOU ALL, YOU GUYS MADE IT HAPPEN THIS YEAR!
> ...


what was the cash winners numbers


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

MMMaaannn!! It looks like a real awesome show, sounds like the back to the true nature of lowriding!, hate to miss out on it again this time, gone on a long overdue family vacation, but I very much look forward to making that trip next year, got family there really close by, Many congrats to Big Bad IMPERIALS and all the other lowriding families that attended a great lowriding weekend ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

A special thank you to SOCIOS C.C. for traveling all the way down here from our state capital...Sacramento!

:thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 14 2008, 03:43 AM~11082226
> *We just got back to Sacramento and must say thanks Imperials 4 a great show   And a special thanks 2 Junior Garcia
> *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Here are some pics that we took at the show.


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you AMIGOS C.C.!

:thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Jul 14 2008, 06:55 AM~11082617
> *Great Show!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    Thanks for having us see ya next year!!!!  AMIGOS CC
> *


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you ALTERED ONES C.C.!

:thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Jul 14 2008, 10:39 AM~11084018
> *GOOD SHOW :thumbsup: SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!!!
> *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Peek a boo.... :biggrin:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

A very special Thank You and shout out to Lil John (Homie Stylin) not only for traveling all the way from Dallas, Texas to Hawaiian Gardens, Cali; but also for your perseverance to complete the trip even though you experienced some mechanical difficulties on the road. Thank God you made it safely here and back home!

:thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 14 2008, 11:50 AM~11084618
> *Had great time... Woulda lov'd to take that Impala home but won the Adex and that ain't bad and a big ass trophy to take back home and show the ULA..
> Thx for the good time homies (Imperials) and hope to see - ya'all next year...
> Lil John Aka Homie Styln
> *


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you Ray and all of TECHNIQUES C.C.! You know we appreciate your support year in and year out.

:thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by DISCO KRAZY_@Jul 14 2008, 02:46 PM~11085934
> *TO THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB ON BEHALF OF TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB THANK YOU ONCE AGAIN FOR OPENING YOUR DOORS TO YOUR HOME . WE HAD A GREAT TIME ONCE AGAIN AND THANKS TO THE CLUBS AND GENTE THAT CAME BY AND KICKED IT WITH US . WE HAD LOTS OF FOOD AND COLD DRINKS TO ENJOY . WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR IN OUR SAME SPOT . SEE YOU GUYS SOON , RAY
> *


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I was able to meet alot of LIL's and enjoy the day with some great people.
 
I pic of a good looking Glasshouse.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 14 2008, 05:16 PM~11086675
> *A very special Thank You and shout out goes out to Lil John (Homie Stylin) not only for traveling all the from Dallas, Texas to Hawaiian Gardens, Cali; but also for your perseverance to complete the trip even though you experienced some mechanical difficulties on the road.  Thank God you made it safely here and back home!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thx homie, appreciate you giv'n me some prop's.. I plan on com'n back next year with Homie Styln 69 Impala... God willing.. Had a great time, met a lot of really cool people. Made some new friends and met a lot of old friends. Like the homie stated before 'IMPERIALS' really put it down like the elder statesman car club they are, it was a class act... Were heading home tonite, going home empty, the Cutlass is now in my son's hands, liv'n the Cali life now.....


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

GOOD SHOW!! :thumbsup: 
WILL DEFINATELY BE THERE AGAIN LIKE ALWAYS NEXT YEAR.

A BIG PROPS FROM THE STYLISTICS FAMILY FOR HELL OF A SHOW FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY :cheesy: :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Imperials I had a great time, Good location, great weather, and finally great music at a show, and remarkable rides. Your show had me waiting for it all year round.. :biggrin: I could ask for anything else.. Thanks for the invite and cant wait till next year!


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you STYLISTICS C.C.!

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jul 14 2008, 04:44 PM~11086878
> *GOOD SHOW!! :thumbsup:
> WILL DEFINATELY BE THERE AGAIN LIKE ALWAYS NEXT YEAR.
> 
> ...


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 14 2008, 08:36 AM~11083152
> *:angry: i had kids to feed!
> 
> did the classy models show up after i left?
> *


dont lie i saw you on slauson and western after the show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for inviting us to a great outdoor event once again! You guys had your hands full all day and want to give all your chapters members props for their hard work :thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 14 2008, 07:40 AM~11083175
> *GRACIAS VERY MUCH!!
> *


good job out there and thanks for the shout outs!!!


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

who won the money on the raffles what was the raffle ticket numbers


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

:wave: :wave: One of thee best shows I've ever been to. Thank you Imperials :wave: :wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

what's up to all the Imperials members for throwing a great show and for everyone coming out and participating...this makes 2 years in a row for me and well.....looks like it's gonna be a tradition to make the 6 hour trip to the show every year.....it was cool chillin with old and new friends and meeting up with a lot of LILers.....see you all sooner or later...


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

:biggrin:







On behalf of all Traffic members, We would like to thank IMPERIALS CAR CLUB for the invitation and great time and great show. We can't wait for next year , you can count on our support. And we hope to see you all at our show. Thanks Big Lou.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

TEMPTATION O*C at the IMPERIALS show and celebrating our 20th Anniversary


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THANX FOR THEE IMPERIALS FOR HOSTING A BADASS SHO,MAKE SURE BIG JESS GETS A HOLD OF ALL THESE PICS,ALOT OF JENTE MISSED HIM AT THE SHO,BUT FORSURE HE'S IN ALL OF OUR PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS,KEEP YOUR HEAD UP LAUGHINGBOY :thumbsup:.........THEM PICS LOOK TIGHT TOO BIG MIKE!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 14 2008, 08:27 PM~11089663
> *THANX FOR THEE IMPERIALS FOR HOSTING A BADASS SHO,MAKE SURE BIG JESS GETS A HOLD OF ALL THESE PICS,ALOT OF JENTE MISSED HIM AT THE SHO,BUT FORSURE HE'S IN ALL OF OUR PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS,KEEP YOUR HEAD UP LAUGHINGBOY :thumbsup:.........THEM PICS LOOK TIGHT TOO BIG MIKE!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

TORO doing his thing


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (10 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BIGMIKE, 6quatro, The wagon, *OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY*, swa562

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 14 2008, 03:25 PM~11085755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 14 2008, 07:15 AM~11082692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the Imperials emblem on the grill and a nice car Luiz! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

HAD A GOODTIME


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jul 14 2008, 09:36 PM~11088965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

*Ok, this is a picture of a little girl who volunteered from the audience to help pick a raffle ticket winner.*










*This is a little boy who also volunterred from the audience to help pick the next raffle ticket winner*.










*And here is the actual winning ticket for the '64 Impala bought by Mr. Bob Canato from El Segundo. His home phone number is blacked out.*










*At the conclusion of the trophy presentation, our President (Tomas) immediately contacted Mr. Canato to inform him that he was the Raffle Car Winner. Mr. Canato was home and we asked him if he could come down to Hawaiian Gardens to pick up his new "ride." After 2 minutes of convincing him that this was no prank, he in deed came to pick up the Impala. This is Tomas filling out the "pink slip" giving Mr. Canato ownership of his new six-four. * 










*And finally, this is Tomas handing over the key's of the raffle car to one lucky Bob Canato. That's Tony standing guard next to Bob to ensure no terrorist tries to steal Bob's new ride. * :biggrin: 










*Once again, Congratulations to Mr. Bob Canato on winning the 1964 Chevy Impala Raffle Car! Happy Trails and Good Cruzin' to you Bob!  * :yes: :thumbsup: 










*Pictures of the three $1,000.00 winning tickets and of the winners themselves are forthcoming.*


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 14 2008, 03:04 PM~11086099
> *Thank you Jae!  We're looking forward to see that group pic of us.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


I'll will send it to your AOL email address.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 14 2008, 09:37 PM~11089790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If anyone knows the owner of this ride (Richard from HB Gabachos) ask him to get in touch with me...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

i was robbed.....i bought nine hundred tickets and i had somebody working on the inside.....wait till next year....i'm buying all the damm tickets...top that ...haters!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lighting (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks like another great show! Nice job ! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

nice show but tell me , something in the bomb class how i got 2nd place


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

now who agrees with me;;how did i [[ just]] get 2nd


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

LET ME ANSWER YOUR QUESTION IN A SUTTLE FASHION.

AND I EXPLAIN THIS TO MANY PEOPLE.

YOU BUILT YOUR CAR/TRUCK TO HOW YOU WANTED IT, TO WHAT YOU LIKE.

OTHER PEOPLE MAY NOT LIKE IT, FOR MANY REASONS. NOT KNOWING WHAT BEAT YOU AND NOT SEEING IT (SHOW ME A PIC), I CAN SAY THAT MAYBE ITS THE WHEELS, THEY LIKED THE OTHER GUYS COLOR OR PAINT MORE THAN YOURS, MAYBE THEY DIDN'T CARE FOR THE BED AND WHAT IT FEATURED, OR THE INTERIOR.

HAVING BEEN IN THE BOMB WORLD FOR MANY YRS AND HANGING AND LEARNING FROM MANY OF THE OLDER GUYS MOST OF MY LIFE, ONE GETS TO KNOW HIS CRAFT PRETTY WELL. HAVING HAD 2 CARS FEATURED IN LOWRIDER AND BEEN TO MANY MANY SHOWS. THERE IS A CERTAIN "TASTE" THE MAJORITY LIKES TO SEE AND GIVE THE NOD TO FOR THE WIN.SOMETIMES LESS IS MORE ALSO.I AM NOT SPEAKING FOR ANYONE, JUST WHAT I HAVE GATHERED OVER THE YRS.

I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE TRUCK/CAR THAT BEAT YOU TO COMPARE.
I HAVE SEEN YOUR TRUCK BEFORE A COUPLE YRS AGO AT A SHOW AND AT ORIGINAL MIKES ONE TIME. THESE PICS OF IT ALSO TELL MORE.


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

PRIDE car Club had a good time :thumbsup: Good show, can't wait for next years show


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

well its the simple green truck on page 43;;see 4 urself;;but it's ok '' i ain't hateing


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

page 43 the green trcuk took best bomb truck;;tell me if u agree


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

Thank U """ IMPERIALS """ 4 having this raffel

Hope U have another one next year... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 15 2008, 11:14 AM~11093763
> *well its the simple green truck on page 43;;see 4 urself;;but it's ok ''  i ain't hateing
> *


what would you call it then?


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 15 2008, 12:16 PM~11094372
> *what would you call it then?
> *


x2


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 15 2008, 11:20 AM~11093833
> *page  43    the green trcuk took best bomb truck;;tell me if u agree
> *


Hell yeah i agree w/my primo taking best bomb truck :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 15 2008, 12:23 PM~11094419
> *x2
> *


x3 the green truck is bad ass...............


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

OH YEAH MY PRIMO DIDN'T EVEN NEED GAS :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@Jul 15 2008, 12:36 PM~11094500
> *Hell yeah i agree w/my primo taking best bomb truck :biggrin:
> *


Big Al don't think so! :roflmao:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 15 2008, 12:37 PM~11094515
> *Big Al don't think so!  :roflmao:
> *


BIG AL'S TRUCK IS NICE BUT MY PRIMO DESERVED THE AWARD.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 15 2008, 12:37 PM~11094515
> *Big Al don't think so!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you NEWWAVE C.C.!

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Jul 14 2008, 06:29 PM~11087625
> *Thanks for inviting us to a great outdoor event once again! You guys had your hands full all day and want to give all your chapters members props for their hard work  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 15 2008, 12:37 PM~11094515
> *Big Al don't think so!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: al's truck is nice, but not nicer than (louies)simple green :thumbsup:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you TORO! Keep up the great work with IMPALAS MAGAZINE!

:thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 14 2008, 08:06 PM~11088645
> *what's up to all the Imperials members for throwing a great show and for everyone coming out and participating...this makes 2 years in a row for me and well.....looks like it's gonna be a tradition to make the 6 hour trip to the show every year.....it was cool chillin with old and new friends and meeting up with a lot of LILers.....see you all sooner or later...
> *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65+Jul 14 2008, 03:41 PM~11086402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was that Louie waving? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 15 2008, 01:10 PM~11094320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS TRUCK IS VERY NICE


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you SANTANA C.C.!

:thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 14 2008, 09:27 PM~11089663
> *THANX FOR THEE IMPERIALS FOR HOSTING A BADASS SHO,MAKE SURE BIG JESS GETS A HOLD OF ALL THESE PICS,ALOT OF JENTE MISSED HIM AT THE SHO,BUT FORSURE HE'S IN ALL OF OUR PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS,KEEP YOUR HEAD UP LAUGHINGBOY :thumbsup:.........THEM PICS LOOK TIGHT TOO BIG MIKE!!!
> *


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you PRIDE C.C.!

:thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Jul 15 2008, 09:54 AM~11093110
> *PRIDE car Club had a good time :thumbsup: Good show, can't wait for next years show
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

clear bed thats wicked









:thumbsup:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you LOWRIDER MOVEMENT C.C.! By the way, if our *DODGERS* don't win it all this year I hope your *CUBS* will!

:thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Jul 15 2008, 11:35 AM~11093973
> *Thank U """ IMPERIALS """ 4 having this raffel
> 
> Hope U have another one next year... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 15 2008, 08:36 AM~11092994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SIMPLE GREEN HAS FULL CHROME UNDER CARRIGE WAS UP ON JACK STANDS WITH FULL DISPLAY .IT ALSO HAS A PLEXIGLASS BED CLEAN INTERIOR CHROMED OUT N DETAILED MOTOR . IT ALSO HAS TO DO WITH WHAT THE JUDGES LIKE AND THE SIMPLE FACT THAT LIKE HIS BETTER BIG AL REMEMBER WE BUILD CARS FOR THE JOY OF BUILDING CARS NOT THE TROPHY'S THEY WIN  OH HEY HE ALSO DIDN'T NEED TO BARROW GAS TO DRIVE OUT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

what's this about borrowing gas? :0


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

THANK YOU IMPERIALS it was another great show ....CHICANOCLOTHING :biggrin:


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 15 2008, 01:44 PM~11094988
> *what's this about borrowing gas?  :0
> *


kinda like donut shops being cclosed at 5 in the morning


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Gentlemen, Please never forget that this was, is and always will be a benefit Car Show, picnic and concert so that we may share a common denominator - showing our vehicles. Although we appreciate all car clubs and your patronage to our events, good sportmanship is a sign of good character.

Please let the people enjoy the posted pictures of the event.

David James Montes


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

like u nevrer ran out of gas;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

every body has the thoughts;;ok ;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Jul 15 2008, 12:55 PM~11095061
> *Gentlemen, Please never forget that this was, is and always will be a benefit Car Show, picnic and concert so that we may share a common denominator - showing our vehicles. Although we appreciate all car clubs and your patronage to our events, good sportmanship is a sign of good character.
> 
> Please let the people enjoy the posted pictures of the event.
> ...


WE HAD A GREAT TIME WE LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR SHOW EVERY YEAR .YOU GUYS PUT ON A GREAT SHOW AND SORRY MEANT NO DISRESPECT TO YOUR TOPIC.HOPE TO SEE YOU AGAIN NEXT YEAR


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jul 15 2008, 01:48 PM~11095008
> *kinda like donut  shops being cclosed at 5 in the morning
> *


that doesn't even make sense, but nice to see someone is still butt hurt about that a year later! :uh:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 15 2008, 11:10 AM~11094320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND YES, I DON'T AGREE. SORRY, IT LOOKS BETTER,CLEANER. I WOULD VOTE FOR THE GREEN ONE, SINCE YOU ASKED.


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 15 2008, 12:10 PM~11094320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS TRUCK WAS CLEAN I LIKED HOW HE DID THA BED OF THA TRUCK SO WERE U CAN C THA CHROME REAREND :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Jul 15 2008, 01:55 PM~11095061
> *Gentlemen, Please never forget that this was, is and always will be a benefit Car Show, picnic and concert so that we may share a common denominator - showing our vehicles. Although we appreciate all car clubs and your patronage to our events, good sportmanship is a sign of good character.
> 
> Please let the people enjoy the posted pictures of the event.
> ...


  *TRAFFIC CAR CLUB *ENJOYED THE SHOWED IT WAS A GOOD ONE. WE'LL BE THERE NEXT YEAR, HOPEFULLY WE'LL HAVE MORE CARS OUT THERE. IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU HOMIE


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jul 15 2008, 03:00 PM~11095566
> *  TRAFFIC CAR CLUB ENJOYED THE SHOWED IT WAS A GOOD ONE.  WE'LL BE THERE NEXT YEAR, HOPEFULLY WE'LL HAVE MORE CARS OUT THERE.  IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jul 15 2008, 03:00 PM~11095566
> *  TRAFFIC CAR CLUB ENJOYED THE SHOWED IT WAS A GOOD ONE.  WE'LL BE THERE NEXT YEAR, HOPEFULLY WE'LL HAVE MORE CARS OUT THERE.  IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU HOMIE
> *



Thanks,

You guys have alot of history and old members that want to meet you guys. They are glad to see you guys are showing great again.  Thanks for comming to the show.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Jul 15 2008, 03:06 PM~11095606
> *Thanks,
> 
> You guys have alot of history and old members that want to meet you guys. They are glad to see you guys are showing great again.   Thanks for comming to the show.*


  ANYTIME LIKE, I SAID THE SHOW WAS 1 OF THE BEST IN A WHILE, HOPEFULLY SOME OF YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT OUT TO OUR SHOW IN NOVEMBER


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

all the cars looked great IT WAS TUFF FOR THE JUDGES


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*With a little more tweaking, this show IS going to become the next Azalea or even the next So. Cal. Super Show if it's not already. The judges had their hands full this year. They were actually judging from the morning all the way till around 6pm. The competition is really getting tight at this show and it's coming down to the smallest details to decide the winners. There are MANY categories of class also. 

Every year this show is like a big party, theres music everywhere (3-4 dj's including a live band all day) everyones bbq'n too. ALL the entry money goes to help the kids.

One of the best things for the Riders is that EVERYONE and their car was in the show and setting up in less than 20-30 minutes. We did our best to park all clubs together and give everyone a good spot. 

Much love to everyone that came.*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2008, 05:23 PM~11096173
> *With a little more tweaking, this show IS going to become the next Azalea or even the next So. Cal. Super Show if it's not already. The judges had their hands full this year. They were actually judging from the morning all the way till around 6pm. The competition is really getting tight at this show and it's coming down to the smallest details to decide the winners. There are MANY categories of class also.
> 
> Every year this show is like a big party, theres music everywhere (3-4 dj's including a live band all day) everyones bbq'n too. ALL the entry money goes to help the kids.
> ...


there is 1 thing you guys need to do next year sep. the lux cat. 70s 80s 90s


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WAY TO INSPIRE


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Truly one of the best shows out there and like Crenshaws Finest said everyone was in the show setting up in less than 30 mins, I personally was in the show in 15 mins compared to 3-4 hours at an LRM show. Good job Imperials and ELITE will be back next year! :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

whats the numbers that who won the raffle money


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 15 2008, 01:41 PM~11094968
> *SIMPLE GREEN HAS FULL CHROME UNDER CARRIGE WAS UP ON JACK STANDS WITH FULL DISPLAY .IT ALSO HAS A PLEXIGLASS BED  CLEAN INTERIOR CHROMED OUT N DETAILED MOTOR . IT ALSO HAS TO DO WITH WHAT THE JUDGES LIKE AND THE SIMPLE FACT THAT LIKE HIS BETTER BIG AL REMEMBER WE BUILD CARS FOR THE JOY OF BUILDING CARS NOT THE TROPHY'S THEY WIN   OH HEY HE ALSO DIDN'T NEED TO BARROW GAS TO DRIVE OUT
> *


no gas , :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 15 2008, 12:10 PM~11094320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1st all the way !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 15 2008, 02:18 PM~11094791
> *Was that Louie waving? :biggrin:
> *


heeeeeeeeeeey...how are you feeling??? heheheeh...another car show with my sidekick Lissette...hehehehe....damn I didn't even notice the arm through the plexiglass bottom of the bed....


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 15 2008, 02:39 PM~11094953
> *Thank you LOWRIDER MOVEMENT C.C.!  By the way, if our DODGERS don't win it all this year I hope your CUBS will!
> 
> 
> *



Gracias 4 the well wishes Homie ...I'll keep my fingers crossed 4 the Dodgers bro

I was a fan like EVERYONE else when Fernando Velensuela was still pitching :cheesy: 

but 4 2night I'ma hopin that the National League wins 4 home feild advantage
in the World Series...

& Hopefully if not next year but 4 sure the year after I'ma have 2 go out there
& check out Ur show in person...

even though my 5 tix did not produce a winner I was glad 2 contribute 2 Ur raffel

Ur club " IMPERIALS " are a "Class Act"... "Top Shelf" :thumbsup:

p.s. I sold my ride last year...I'm NOT in a car club but I do what I can 2

keep " The LowRider Movement " going up here in Chicago  

Orale que DIOS los Bendiga    ...Pablo 

:nicoderm:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 15 2008, 02:39 PM~11094953
> *Thank you LOWRIDER MOVEMENT C.C.!  By the way, if our DODGERS don't win it all this year I hope your CUBS will!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


& one last thing... Ur name PAJARO LOCO tripped Me out cuz when I was younger

some of my family members from Jalisco would call Me CABALLO LOCO :0 

it's ok 2 be plum LOCO, it's helped Me get by ALOT in life... :rant: ... :cheesy:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Damm ,....what a great show.....pretty hard to top this one especially the move in unbelieveable!!!! we were in , in about 15 miniutes........the magazines need to take notes. Way to go Imperials! :thumbsup: Tradition of Southern California will definately be there again next year. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

WOULD LIKE TO THANK EAST LA RIDER AND IMPERIALS CC FOR BEING A GREAT HOST AND MAKING US FEEL WELCOME BIG UP'S FOR A GREAT SHOW FROM LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD FAMILY


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

wanna thank the IMPERIALS for an awsome show.. ( don't wanna sound white..lol.) kids where bored and decided to take the ten hr.. drive out there ..lol.. coming from SAN JOSE.. shoulda bean a six to seven hr drive but was me and my three kids..( pee breaks and bottle breaks and I'm tire stop gotta take a walk and ohhh theres mc d.sssss...lol..) but we made it didn't know nobody but didn't feel left out much love to you guys specially to the one member that let me in even though I was there a lil bit late with my kids bikes..much love bro and will hopefully if invited hope to attend another ones of your events..

... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: 

Oh and to all that showed them cars and bikes . I was impressed to see sooo much art and bad ass rides those bikes where seriously well detailed.. I felt like if I was in Vegas..lol...seriously much love to all in this lifestyle.. and no fights hno: I was like wow..lol.. late .. hope to see you all soon. :biggrin: 

Eddie
mikey
chico
Esmeralda


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

yea it was a nice show got in quick & no drama. :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 15 2008, 11:14 AM~11093763
> *well its the simple green truck on page 43;;see 4 urself;;but it's ok ''  i ain't hateing
> *


That Dipin Truck is a great looking truck with Mods on the Body, Awesome Audio/Video, Nice interior, and Very nice Overall. Judges are different in Every Show. The Guy that wins the trophy isn't necesarily the Best it is Just the Truck the Judges picked for that day and used a system to decide it. I took Best in Show overall but I bet that More than 3/4 of the people there would rather have one of the traditional cars out there than my truck, but I build my truck for myself and if a Judge decides to give me a trophy that day I will be Happy that I could represent My club for that day. This is Just my Opinion. I'm not Hatin I loved to See that Most if not all the Radicals in the Show were trucks. Who said Lowrider trucks were dying out. Thanks Imperials for splitting the Oldies from the new trucks the way it should be.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 15 2008, 04:53 PM~11096450
> *there  is  1  thing  you guys  need to  do  next  year  sep. the  lux  cat.  70s  80s  90s
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(PAJARO LOCO @ Jul 14 2008, 05:16 PM) 
A very special Thank You and shout out goes out to Lil John (Homie Stylin) not only for traveling all the from Dallas, Texas to Hawaiian Gardens, Cali; but also for your perseverance to complete the trip even though you experienced some mechanical difficulties on the road. Thank God you made it safely here and back home!
----------------------------------------------------------------


> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 14 2008, 05:34 PM~11086816
> *Thx homie, appreciate you giv'n me some prop's.. I plan on com'n back next year with Homie Styln 69 Impala... God willing..  Had a great time, met a lot of really cool people. Made some new friends and met a lot of old friends. Like the homie stated before 'IMPERIALS' really put it down like the elder statesman car club they are, it was a class act... Were heading home tonite, going home empty, the Cutlass is now in my son's hands, liv'n the Cali life now.....
> *


Homies, we are now back home safely, sitting in my bed typing on LIL... Getting ready for some serious sac time, alrato locos...


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Leaving San Diego at 2am,being one of the first ones to arrive in the morning (3:46am)and one of the last ones to leave in the evening(7:22pm),I can't remember seeing a single cop/placa/fuzz/hura/chota/heat after the helicopter made its presence in the morning and then left.Never in all of the shows that I've been to(30+years)can I recall this happening.La gente at the show were a toda madre. :biggrin: Caught up with old frenz and made new ones.Imperials,thank you again,looking forward and can't wait 'til next year. Jesse,once again,will pray for your Pop hope he recovers soon. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

This is the way all the shows should be run. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 15 2008, 06:41 PM~11097197
> *heeeeeeeeeeey...how are you feeling??? heheheeh...another car show with my sidekick Lissette...hehehehe....damn I didn't even notice the arm through the plexiglass bottom of the bed....
> *



LOL!! I am good. Yup, I wonder which is the next city? hno: :wave: 

How was the drive back... :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jul 15 2008, 09:34 PM~11099675
> *This is the way all the shows should be run. :thumbsup:
> *


NOBODY PLAYS AROUND IN THE GARDENS.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## NEGLJ (Jul 16, 2008)

IMPERIALS CAR CLUB BENEFIT CAR SHOW
1st PLACE BOMB TRUCK
BEST OF SHOW BOMB TRUCK
CHAMBERS OF COMMERCE BEST OF SHOW

NUFF SAID


----------



## NEGLJ (Jul 16, 2008)

IMPERIALS CAR CLUB BENEFIT CAR SHOW
1st PLACE BOMB TRUCK
BEST OF SHOW BOMB TRUCK
CHAMBERS OF COMMERCE BEST OF SHOW

NUFF SAID


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the great show! I had a great time, I even won a Trophy for my 60 Chevy Sedan Delivery, I went alone and met some cool people.

Thanks for a great day!

John


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEGLJ_@Jul 16 2008, 10:38 AM~11102426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BEAUTIFULL TRUCK


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEGLJ_@Jul 16 2008, 09:38 AM~11102426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

Just wanted to say great show wish we had show like this her in TX and thanks for having us hopefully we will be back next year :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 14 2008, 11:00 PM~11090162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car is a true legend. I've seen both the 63 & 64 cruise the Blvd back in the day.. Jesse is a true rider and legend.. God speed on his recovery..
Say what you want but the Gypsy Rose raised the bar for everyone to follow.
Lil John - former OG NEW WAVE So Cal / KLIQUE ELA...  

GREAT SHOW - I'm coming back next year's with my car and my wife... She loved seeing all the pictures... We'll both set vacation time for next year's event.. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Ole Man John, your a leader as well!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

congraduation simple green;;;;;Big AL said;;


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

only bad part now is ...... we have to wait till next year


----------



## NEGLJ (Jul 16, 2008)

ConGRADUATION; Big AL?


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEGLJ_@Jul 16 2008, 10:43 AM~11103423
> *ConGRADUATION;  Big AL?
> *


I THINK AL FROM DIP'N IS SAYING CONGRATS TO LOUIE WITH SIMPLE GREEN ON THE WINS.


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks everybody for making our shows a success! :biggrin:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

good show be there next year too
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

ANYONE KNOW HER NAME OF THIS HOT MODEL


----------



## NEGLJ (Jul 16, 2008)

I wish I did, she was out there with another model, both were very NICE looking, I do know they go there kind of late, around 3pm or so! I had my eyes on the both of them


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Jul 16 2008, 12:38 PM~11103793
> *ANYONE KNOW HER NAME OF THIS HOT MODEL
> 
> 
> ...



She is going to be on the cover of Impalas for the next issue...  

Hit up Toro.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> Thank you NEWWAVE C.C.!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/quot WE HAD A GOOD TIME !!!! LOOK FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR !! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*
I would like to thank the IMPERIALS Car Club for picking my winning ticket for the cash give away. Again Gracias a todos and I am sorry that I was not able to make your car show due to my health. This was the first Imperials Los Angeles car show that i missed and I also heard about your 1,000 entries and thats awesome. For sure I will be there next year. I can hardly wait for the next years IMPERIALS Los Angeles car & cash drawing because of the good luck I've had on the last two car drawings. * 
 :nicoderm: :biggrin: uffin: :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Jul 16 2008, 09:54 AM~11102590
> *Thanks for the great show! I had a great time, I even won a Trophy for my 60 Chevy  Sedan Delivery, I went alone and met some cool people.
> 
> Thanks for a great day!
> ...


Hi John,
I talked to you there. Yeah that 60 you got is one double-cool custom. Glad you came and hope to see you next year!...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jul 15 2008, 10:14 PM~11099494
> *Leaving San Diego at 2am,being one of the first ones to arrive in the morning (3:46am)and one of the last ones to leave in the evening(7:22pm),I can't remember seeing a single cop/placa/fuzz/hura/chota/heat after the helicopter made its presence in the morning and then left.Never in all of the shows that I've been to(30+years)can I recall this happening.La gente at the show were a toda madre. :biggrin: Caught up with old frenz and made new ones.Imperials,thank you again,looking forward and can't wait 'til next year. Jesse,once again,will pray for your Pop hope he recovers soon. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, no shit. That was the first time I've EVER seen a helicopter over a Lowrider car show too...I think it was a news Helicopter. 

Thanks for coming homie, It will be even better next year.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 15 2008, 04:53 PM~11096450
> *there  is  1  thing  you guys  need to  do  next  year  sep. the  lux  cat.  70s  80s  90s
> *


You're right Smiley. I've noticed a BIG amount of Caddillac's and Lincoln's coming out...I'm gonna bring it up that we should expand the luxury catagory and possibly adding a Best Traditional of Show class too.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Fried Chicken Eater's Caddy..Thanks for coming down...It was fun riding in the hood after the show too!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2008, 05:00 PM~11105401
> *You're right Smiley. I've noticed a BIG amount of Caddillac's and Lincoln's coming out...I'm gonna bring it up that we should expand the luxury catagory and possibly adding a Best Traditional of Show class too.
> *


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Imperials line up


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

FCE in da house!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 16 2008, 05:38 PM~11106156
> *FCE in da house!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 Hey1 It's the baby sitter! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:angry: :twak:  :buttkick:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Jul 16 2008, 01:38 PM~11103793
> *ANYONE KNOW HER NAME OF THIS HOT MODEL
> 
> 
> ...


her name is Melissa and you can get a good look of her on the next cover of Impalas Magazine due out in a few weeks....


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Jul 16 2008, 12:38 PM~11103793
> *ANYONE KNOW HER NAME OF THIS HOT MODEL
> 
> 
> ...


I flew out this girl and another girl to the show. They're good peeps. If you need them for something, let me know. I work with them closely.


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2008, 03:48 PM~11105301
> *Yeah, no shit. That was the first time I've EVER seen a helicopter over a Lowrider car show too...I think it was a news Helicopter.
> 
> Thanks for coming homie, It will be even better next year.
> *


The 58 won't be ready,but my Cadi will be.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 16 2008, 05:38 PM~11106156
> *FCE in da house!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I still can't believe that dude isn't a brother. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
He had me fooled.

FCE's a brutha... good meeting you bro.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

what kinda camera u using BigMike?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2008, 07:17 PM~11107492
> *what kinda camera u using BigMike?
> *


sony H7...its not an SLR cam


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:machinegun: :cheesy: :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :angry:  :twak:   uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :tears: :angel:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey Big Mike, Awesome shots! :thumbsup:


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

ALL THE WAY FROM TEXAS 









uffin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 16 2008, 08:29 PM~11108178
> *Hey Big Mike, Awesome shots!    :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 16 2008, 08:43 PM~11108343
> *Hey,  Mike the Cholo DJ.  I would like to thank you for giving me those shout outs and keeping it real.  You played some good music.  Next time tell the Ladies that I am available and that I wear a size 14 shoe.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*MUCH RESPECT AND LOVE TO MIKE "THE CHOLO" DJ...HE'S DID A GREAT JOB...A VERY PROFESSIONAL PERSON...IF YOU GUYS NEED A REAL DJ..CALL HIM!!!!*


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 16 2008, 09:32 PM~11108842
> *Reason I went out there this weekend.
> 
> Take a look, it won't be up there for long.
> ...


damn...i guess i musta been passed out....i never saw any of the fine hunnies


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 16 2008, 09:32 PM~11108842
> *Reason I went out there this weekend.
> 
> Take a look, it won't be up there for long.
> ...


Wait till the spectators girlfriends see what they were doing at the show lol.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2008, 03:34 PM~11105698
> *Fried Chicken Eater's Caddy..Thanks for coming down...It was fun riding in the hood after the show too!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks CF. Western is cool. We should get the "baby sitter" to roll his tre next Sunday  :yes:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jul 16 2008, 06:55 PM~11107277
> *I still can't believe that dude isn't a brother. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> He had me fooled.
> 
> ...


Thanks man....don't worry, you aren't the first guy to assume FCE is a bruva. Rod Stewart told me I should check out this show :dunno:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ALL THE WAY FROM TEXAS 







uffin:




Who's that vato next to homie styln?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Man, you came up


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you CHICANO CLOTHING!

:thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by CHICANO YQUE_@Jul 15 2008, 01:47 PM~11095004
> * THANK YOU IMPERIALS it was another great show ....CHICANOCLOTHING :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

DITTO! :yes: It was our best show yet thanks to everyone who showed their *Bling!*

Again, great job by the *JUDGES!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 15 2008, 03:19 PM~11095695
> *All  the  cars  looked  great.  IT WAS  TUFF  FOR  THE  JUDGES
> 
> *


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank's for coming all the way from San Jose!

:thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 15 2008, 08:17 PM~11098205
> *wanna thank the IMPERIALS for an awsome show.. ( don't wanna sound white..lol.) kids where bored and decided to take the ten hr.. drive out there ..lol.. coming from SAN JOSE.. shoulda bean a six to seven hr drive but was me and my three kids..( pee breaks and bottle breaks and I'm tire stop gotta take a walk and ohhh theres mc d.sssss...lol..) but we made it didn't know nobody but didn't feel left out much love to you guys specially to the one member that let me in even though I was there a lil bit late with my kids bikes..much love bro and will hopefully if invited hope to attend another ones of your events..
> 
> ...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> ...


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Here's your pic, Toro.


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you John!

:thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Jul 16 2008, 09:54 AM~11102590
> *Thanks for the great show! I had a great time, I even won a Trophy for my 60 Chevy  Sedan Delivery, I went alone and met some cool people.
> 
> Thanks for a great day!
> ...


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you for coming all the way from Texas!

:thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by benbendana_@Jul 16 2008, 10:32 AM~11102928
> *Just wanted to say great show wish we had show like this her in TX and thanks for having us hopefully we will be back next year    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Here's one for you, Chicken eater.


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Lil John,

Thanks for the great words regarding Jesse. We look forward in seeing you and your family at our show in '09.

Moses

:thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 16 2008, 10:52 AM~11103076
> *This car is a true legend. I've seen both the 63 & 64 cruise the Blvd back in the day.. Jesse is a true rider and legend... God speed on his recovery.
> 
> Say what you want but the Gypsy Rose raised the bar for everyone to follow.
> ...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 17 2008, 02:20 PM~11114025
> *Here's one for you, Chicken eater.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. It'd have been nice to have met you there. Next time.  

edit: on a different note, I loved that grill on that Caprice parked infront of me. Came out clean.


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Looking good Jose!

:thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jul 16 2008, 04:49 PM~11105827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

well i must say we had a good time every one i beleived had a good time;see u guys at the next show;;BIG AL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 17 2008, 04:10 PM~11114374
> *well i must say we had a good time every one i beleived had a good time;see u guys at the next show;;BIG AL
> *


Right on Big AL :biggrin: !


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 16 2008, 09:03 PM~11107339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 17 2008, 03:01 PM~11113843
> *Thank's for coming all the way from San Jose!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


no prob.. hope to see all you next yr.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

i like how you blend/fade the images swa562, i dont know how to do that


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 17 2008, 11:14 PM~11118140
> *i like how you blend/fade the images swa562, i dont know how to do that
> *


I DO.... :biggrin: ...T..G..I..F...NICE PICS BIG MIKE AND SWA562...


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

first off i wanna say is* '' bad ass show'' *second i wanna thank laughing boy and east l.a. rider and all the imperials family for all their hospitality much love... hope to see u guys next year at our picnic.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
*we already made your show one of our stops on the latin world tour...!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a whole lot of photos to go through. I won't bother posting much since Big Mike/SWA562 have been posting up some great photos. Great work guys!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 17 2008, 03:55 PM~11113795
> *DITTO!    :yes:  It was our best show yet thanks to everyone who showed their Bling!
> 
> Again, great job by the JUDGES! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


que onda raza !!! WE DID HAVE A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW !!! IT WAS OUR FIRST TRIP THERE AND IT WAS 'D AQUELLAS' !!!!  uffin: :thumbsup: :worship: :werd:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 17 2008, 09:36 PM~11117071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

had a good time thanks again imperials LOST ANGELS CAR CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe the best way to put our 2008 Benefit Car Show all in perspective is as follows:

- The cost of general admission to the show as a spectator.... $5.00

- The cost to pre-register your ranfla for the show.... $20.00

- The cost of gas to travel to Hawaiian Gardens from where ever everyone came from.... anywhere from $5.00 to $100.00 +

- The cost of seeing everyone having a great time with their Families, Friends, New Friends, Homies, Lay It Low Members, Car Club Members, Independents, Vendors and all the Lowriding Community that was there inside Imperial Nation on Sunday, July 13th, 2008....

*"P R I C E L E S S !"*

The City of Hawaiin Gardens and Imperials Car Club Thank All of You once again and we hope to see you in 2009!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It was a great show.... It was nice seeing old friends.. Too bad we had no cars ready to show, next year will be differant G2G will be in the house in full effect!! 

Much props to Imperials for a great show!!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Watcha a El Smiley putting it down :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 18 2008, 07:00 PM~11124347
> *Photographers can't take a picture of every car/bike/model/etc.  We are all part of it, and we can't do it alone.*


----------



## mrgroove (Mar 20, 2005)

Imperials always got 1 of the best shows around, 1 of the only shows i look forward to going to


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice pics Big Mike


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 19 2008, 06:46 PM~11129316
> *Nice pics Big Mike
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

THANKS BIG MIKE FOR THE TRAFFIC PICTURES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jul 19 2008, 08:50 PM~11129875
> *THANKS BIG MIKE FOR THE TRAFFIC PICTURES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

who was the one bumpin las jilguerillas at the show? :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

THANK YOU Big Mike and SWA562...I was not able to see all the cars there was so many plus I had to help manage the show, now I can thanks 2 u guys.

The Black Lincoln from Techniques is the shit!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Putting more up on my site tonight.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 19 2008, 10:24 PM~11130050
> *who was the one bumpin las jilguerillas at the show?  :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

great pics everyone .. i felt 
like i was there..!!

big mike----- great pics bro

jae--------- :wave: :wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

NICE PICS...SHOWED MY FATHER TODAY SOME OF THE PICS OF HAWAIIAN GARDENS INCLUDING HIS GET WELL BOOK THAT WAS SIGNED BY PAST PRESENT AND PROSPECT IMPERIALS. THIS ALSO INCLUDED DIFFERENT CLUBS WITH GET WELL WISHES AND PRAYERS INSIDE...VERY MUCH APPRECIATED....

LB...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Jul 20 2008, 08:46 PM~11136297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

great photos, looked like an amazing show!! :worship:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 20 2008, 09:46 PM~11136297
> *great pics everyone .. i felt
> like i was there..!!
> 
> ...


Bean! Hope all is well! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 19 2008, 08:39 PM~11129285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS !! ANYMORE PICS OF OUR CLUB ?? INDIVIDUALS SAN DIEGO ???


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

NICE PICS BIG MIKE...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 22 2008, 01:51 PM~11149883
> *NICE PICS !! ANYMORE PICS OF OUR CLUB ?? INDIVIDUALS SAN DIEGO ???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

keep them coming big mike!!  :worship:


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 22 2008, 06:13 PM~11153712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MIKE FOR THE GREAT PICS :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ANY MORE CHICK PICS? :nicoderm: :werd: uffin:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

THAT IS ONE NICE BLUE 63 IMPALA LAYING THERE....


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY+Jul 23 2008, 06:23 AM~11157185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

question, who is left from the 70's in the club today?


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 22 2008, 01:51 PM~11149883
> *NICE PICS !! ANYMORE PICS OF OUR CLUB ?? INDIVIDUALS SAN DIEGO ???
> *


 :biggrin:   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

I HAVE SOME PICS I TOOK WITH MY GHETTO FUJI CAM 












***

http://i35.tinypic.com/o0yz4w.jpg

***










***










***










***










***










***

I CAME OUT ALL DEE DEE DEE WITH MY EYES CLOSED, BUT HE CAME OUT KOO SO IMA POST IT ANYWAY 










***










***


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 19 2008, 08:53 PM~11129357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know where I could find headlights like these? Thanks!


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

So , so sorry...found them on ebay - Good ole ebay. Should have looked there first - I guess..... :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Aug 6 2008, 04:49 PM~11276991
> *Does anyone know where I could find headlights like these?  Thanks!
> *


BLOW UP THE PIC. I THINK I CAN HELP YOU WITH THAT.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jul 31 2008, 02:51 PM~11226878
> *question, who is left from the 70's in the club today?
> *


 quite a few..did anyone answer you?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PRECIOUSCUBANA_@Jul 29 2008, 01:31 PM~11207460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i love this pic.


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 6 2008, 08:43 PM~11279282
> *BLOW UP THE PIC. I THINK I CAN HELP YOU WITH THAT.
> *


The pic is half way down page 56 of this tread. I tried, but not successful. :uh: Thanks!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Aug 6 2008, 10:38 PM~11280420
> *The pic is half way down page 56 of this tread.  I tried, but not successful.  :uh: Thanks!
> *


IT'S OK I SEE IT NOW. I'LL GET BACK TO YOU BRO.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

The guys who were in the club between 1970 to 1979 and are active members now are:

Jesse Valadez Sr.
Tomas Vazquez
Fernando "Nonnie" Marquez

Other ex-members from the '70's who are currently building new rides as we speak and will be getting back in are:

Gary "Quate" Dominguez 
Larry "Quate" Dominguez
"Little" Manuel Vallegos
"Big" Sammy Lopez
Eddie "Garas" Aranda
Tommy Ramos

Hope that answers your question.



> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jul 31 2008, 02:51 PM~11226878
> *question, who is left from the 70's in the club today?
> *


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

SUP FELLAS :wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 7 2008, 03:29 PM~11286765
> *SUP FELLAS  :wave:
> *


 Whats hatnin! :wave:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

What's going on Jose. By the way, I sent you a PM. Check it out..... 

:wave: 



> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 7 2008, 03:29 PM~11286765
> *SUP FELLAS  :wave:
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SEPT. 7TH CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
WIENERSCHNITZEL'S
4229 WOODRUFF
LAKEWOOD CS. 90713
ROLL IN 7-10AM
SHOW TIME 10-4PM
CARS $15 DONATION
MOTORCYCLES/BIKES $10 DONATION
RAFFLES,TROPHIES FOOD
100% OF ALL PROCEEDS TO GO TO LEGAL EXPENSES
GRACIAS TO ALL IN ADVANCE, EVEN TO THE HATERS.


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

That was it no more pictures? :dunno:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Aug 5 2008, 01:16 PM~11266044
> *I HAVE SOME PICS I TOOK WITH MY GHETTO FUJI CAM
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

I just found the camera,better late than never que'no


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

I figured I'd post more :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Any news for '09???*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What's the deal homie's on the show. Making plans on com'n from Texas..


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

rumor has it that the show will not be in Hawaiian Gardens this year, It will be the same weekend but at a New Venue....


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Mar 5 2009, 11:50 AM~13190861
> *rumor has it that the show will not be in Hawaiian Gardens this year, It will be the same weekend but at a New Venue....
> *



If not, hopefully it will be in the same area.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Mar 5 2009, 12:50 PM~13190861
> *rumor has it that the show will not be in Hawaiian Gardens this year, It will be the same weekend but at a New Venue....
> *


Cool on that, just need a firm date, I com'n with your homie Leonard from Texas Techniques chapter...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

Hawaiian Gardens might not be the venue, but Thee Imperials are working hard on making sure the show happens for 2009.  


Lookin' forward to seeing John and all NEW WAVE at the show!


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 5 2009, 12:18 PM~13191240
> *Hawaiian Gardens might not be the venue, but Thee Imperials are working hard on making sure the show happens for 2009.
> Lookin' forward to seeing John and all NEW WAVE at the show!
> *


 :biggrin: FIRME :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Any word on the show for '09???*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Let us know and we will be there for sure. Location location location? any word yet*


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jun 23 2009, 10:33 PM~14279949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Have you posted the pre reg forum? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------

